# Real Friends Driveler #301



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Some fine folks here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

Little bit warm but it's nice in this longleaf savanna.


----------



## redeli (Oct 19, 2019)

real friends last forever


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 19, 2019)

redeli said:


> real friends last forever


I hope so I done buried a lot of them.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 19, 2019)

Nic traveling light.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 19, 2019)

I bet when you kill something with that rifle and go to eject empty shell there’s already a new one in there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Best of luck Nic, hope you bring home one of them south GA bruisers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Nic traveling light.




I don`t need much to kill a deer.   Walking stick, possibles bag, and that rifle. I can reload it right fast. Or I could before I got afflicted with this dadgum mess in my hands. I get by though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>




What`s the problem?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Knock , knock, anybody home?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s the problem?




I dunno, she seems to always have at least one . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lawd have MERCY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2019)

No problems here.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Knock , knock, anybody home?View attachment 987233


Looks awful low to the ground....how high is it?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Get you a switch and run up in that hole and stir it around to see anything is in there. Wait until I get over there to watch.



blood on the ground said:


> Knock , knock, anybody home?View attachment 987233


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No problems here.



Since GA isn't behind yet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like LSU has their game under control.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since GA isn't behind yet.


Just wait..Tech won...any things possible today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Quack finally wrote a big enough check.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey evabody!!!!!.Back for a few days from the mountains.Hope all is well.Going on a quota hunt next week...seems like it going to be quite warm for late Oct.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Get you a switch and run up in that hole and stir it around to see anything is in there. Wait until I get over there to watch.


I  double dog dare him.. Please have video available.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I  double dog dare him.. Please have video available.



What are friends for, I’ll make sure we have video.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I  double dog dare him.. Please have video available.


Hold my beer...watch this...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Good to see you Craka, glad to hear things are such you can get away to the woods.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> What are friends for, I’ll make sure we have video.


Just like I've told many a friend about to do something...errr...questionable... "Go ahead...I'll be right here behind you....somebody's got to be around to call 911."


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Looks awful low to the ground....how high is it?


That's what I was thinking. It's about 5 ft off the ground.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That's what I was thinking. It's about 5 ft off the ground.


Rut Ro Raggy.... IF my full blood medicine woman Great Granny was right (and I've never seen her wrong yet) we're in for a VERY cold winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Quack finally wrote a big enough check.




Ref's ain't cheap, broke now..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Rut Ro Raggy.... IF my full blood medicine woman Great Granny was right (and I've never seen her wrong yet) we're in for a VERY cold winter.


Good! I hope we have a real winter, we seldom get those down this way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Knock , knock, anybody home?View attachment 987233





I don`t know about hornets, but red wasps are bringing $2,000 per pound, and they have to be alive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know about hornets, but red wasps are bringing $2,000 per pound, and they have to be alive.


What in the world for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What in the world for?




They`re extracting the venom and running tests on it for medical purposes. I think the University of Georgia might be in on it too. Not sure though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know about hornets, but red wasps are bringing $2,000 per pound, and they have to be alive.


Last weekend I was checking a stand the seat was sideways so I went to straighten it. Red wasp come from every direction! I went down that ladder like a fireman on a fire pole! No stings!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Last weekend I was checking a stand the seat was sideways so I went to straighten it. Red wasp come from every direction! I went down that ladder like a fireman on a fire pole! No stings!?




I`ve had to give my river boat to em more than once.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2019)

THUNDER in 30055


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Steady rain in 30184


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had to give my river boat to em more than once.


I was fishing a Lilly pad lake years ago that had standing timber in it. My buddy was paddling and ran us right into a broken off tree with a huge red wasp nest on it! I abandoned ship!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2019)

Lost satellite connection.   i.e. bad storm approaching.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Got home and had to go straight to work. 

All my rain water collection systems buckets were runeth over.

Put my rain suit on and pumped all to big tank.

Now for a big steaming hot bowl of homemade bacon cheddar tater soup MizT made.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

I had a Great Uncle years ago that would walk up to the biggest red wasp nest you ever wanted to see and just grab a hold of it, wasps and all, and pull it down. Then while they was crawlin all over him he'd be just wiping them off casually.

I was a young boy on the occasions that I witnessed that, never did figure that out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Never saw anything like that. My Pap worked honey bees with just smoker often.

Those hornets that live in the ground are my enemy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a Great Uncle years ago that would walk up to the biggest red wasp nest you ever wanted to see and just grab a hold of it, wasps and all, and pull it down. Then while they was crawlin all over him he'd be just wiping them off casually.
> 
> I was a young boy on the occasions that I witnessed that, never did figure that out.




With all do respect, your Great uncle was a idjit . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Never saw anything like that. My Pap worked honey bees with just smoker often.
> 
> *Those hornets that live in the ground are my enemy.*



Them and yeller jackets, although I don't take too well of any of them rascals.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

The ones in the ground sent me to the emergency room. I’ve been stung by yellow jackets and wasps and never had anything beyond sting and hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With all do respect, your Great uncle was a idjit . .



There's no doubt about that, he was a cutup.  

He'd do that and just be lookin at us kids and laughin' about it. He was tough old fellow, but he loved cuttin up with us kids.

When he'd come over here to Mamaw n Papaws to see us when we were in town and little youngins, he'd come in the house and say, "Y'all youngins come here and gimme some baby slobber".   

We'd skidaddle!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> There's no doubt about that, he was a cutup.
> 
> He'd do that and just be lookin at us kids and laughin' about it. He was tough old fellow, but he loved cuttin up with us kids.
> 
> ...




I've heard stories 'bout ole painters/sweating and wiping their arm pits and removing nest, never seen it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've heard stories 'bout ole painters/sweating and wiping their arm pits and removing nest, never seen it.




Never have heard that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've heard stories 'bout ole painters/sweating and wiping their arm pits and removing nest, never seen it.




An old black man that worked the tobacco field when I was a youngun could do that with guinea wasp and red wasp nests. He kept me in fishbait in the summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> An old black man that worked the tobacco field when I was a youngun could do that with guinea wasp and red wasp nests. He kept me in fishbait in the summer.



Maybe he had something he did like that, but I don't remember it.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Never saw anything like that. My Pap worked honey bees with just smoker often.
> 
> Those hornets that live in the ground are my enemy.


I've never needed anything more than a smoker to work honey bees, most times not even that. BUT, any thing other than honey bees and I'm stung and swelling up like a balloon needing benadryl. The Ol Man that taught me to work bees would grab a bee and TRY to make it sting him, claimed it was good for his autheritis.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2019)

The Hornets had built a nest at the base of a corral fence post. I was weed eating around the posts and got nailed. Tongue started to swell so headed to emergency room. Took a small IV bag of antihistamine and they sent me home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2019)

Holler later folks...


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

Dad gum...Kickstand done up and snuck one in on the old thread after it was closed, must be nice to have that mod button.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2019)

Reckon I'm gonna crash. Good day/night all.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'm gonna crash. Good day/night all.


Nite..Nite.. QuackBro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

morning.

still wet outside but not raining at the moment.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 20, 2019)

Morn'nFolks.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 20, 2019)

How do Gman?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How do Gman?



Doin just doin

and you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2019)

Good Morning Gobblin, Batjack and to the rest of the tired and weary drivelers that had to swim around all day yesterday !!!

Well I did absolutely NOTHING most all day yesterday except watch football, football and more football.  I think that I WAS THE ONLY WINNER YESTERDAY AS I DID MANAGE TO STAY DRY ALL DAY.

My Daughter called me after the GSU football game and advised that it went to TRIPLE OVERTIME BUT THEY DID WIN FINALLY.   GSU needs to do some serious recruiting and fast too as you never know just which part of the team will show up this season.  She also said that it was a SWIM-FEST DURING THE ENTIRE GAME AND SHE WAS REALLY GLAD THAT I WAS NOT ABLE TO ATTEND YESTERDAY !!!!

Word on the street is that people should go buy a lottery ticket because Georgia Tech actually won a game also.  I think that it included the fact that a "BLIND PIG" could find an acorn every now and then !!!

GO QUACK GO !!!!!


ps:  I am glad that I was NOT riding on a horse draw wagon yesterday while entering a stadium because that "cluster" looked really bad !!!!!   Stay tuned to next week when that crew comes out onto the field riding "ROCKING HORSES INSTEAD !!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Good mornin folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

morning EE and Ruger


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Mornin GBro, Ruger, EE, and Bat(was here).


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a Great Uncle years ago that would walk up to the biggest red wasp nest you ever wanted to see and just grab a hold of it, wasps and all, and pull it down. Then while they was crawlin all over him he'd be just wiping them off casually.
> 
> I was a young boy on the occasions that I witnessed that, never did figure that out.



We had a couple hundred honey bee hives when I was a young teen, and I'd help out with them daily. I got stung so many times it stopped hurting or swelling. To this day, a honey bee sting is akin to a mosquito bite for me.

Wasps, now...that's another story.

Oh, yeah...Morning, Clan!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey Jeff, no rain and not as windy here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> We had a couple hundred honey bee hives when I was a young teen, and I'd help out with them daily. I got stung so many times it stopped hurting or swelling. To this day, a honey bee sting is akin to a mosquito bite for me.
> 
> Wasps, now...that's another story.
> 
> Oh, yeah...Morning, Clan!



Mornin sir!

I was never one to do well with insect stings/piercings/bites. I had allergic reactions in the form of itching and swelling, nothing dangerous, but very dibilitating level of itching from head to toe until I could get some Benadryl. Not quite as bad these days as it was when I was a kid. I still itch though.

It’s weird too that as a kid I could walk in the vicinity of poison ivy/oak and be effected almost by just looking at it.  I still keep my distance, but it’s nothing like it used to be either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Jeff, no rain and not as windy here.



Hey Ruger.

Yessir, no more rain at this time. I haven’t actually looked at the stats to see what I got out of it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Got to set up my rain catcher, put that tote to work.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff text inbound


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin sir!
> 
> I was never one to do well with insect stings/piercings/bites. I had allergic reactions in the form of itching and swelling, nothing dangerous, but very dibilitating level of itching from head to toe until I could get some Benadryl. Not quite as bad these days as it was when I was a kid. I still itch though.
> 
> It’s weird too that as a kid I could walk in the vicinity of poison ivy/oak and be effected almost by just looking at it.  I still keep my distance, but it’s nothing like it used to be either.



Poison ivy is another one that has never bothered me very bad. I'll get a few bumps/blisters, but only minor itch. Something in the water, I suppose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Poison ivy is another one that has never bothered me very bad. I'll get a few bumps/blisters, but only minor itch. Something in the water, I suppose.



Yessir, don’t have a clue why all that stuff affected the way it did when young. 

It’s to a much lesser degree nowadays, but I try to avoid giving any of it another opportunity when I can.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning Swampy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

morning SwampY, trad, Chief, blood, dw, and others 

just dumped the gauge.   3.4 " of rain yesterday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Pancakes sausage and maple syrup


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Got to set up my rain catcher, put that tote to work.



I’ve got to brainstorm(rig) a easier method myself. Just too much labor involved in my current setup. 

I’ve got some ideas floating around my head. What I’m doing works just more complicated and laborious than I prefer. 

For instance, when I got home yesterday late in the afternoon I had already missed a lot of water that probably would overfilled my capacity due to the fact Jag and MizT didn’t know how to distribute it, or want to get out in the elements to do so.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Mng GW and Jeff and Ruger,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning SwampY, trad, Chief, blood, dw, and others
> 
> just dumped the gauge.   3.4 " of rain yesterday.



Daggum, I need to check my total.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng GW and Jeff and Ruger,,,,




Mornin Swamp!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey Swampy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pancakes sausage and maple syrup



Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks a lot buddy!



I haven’t had anything for breakfast yet, just coffee. MizT took off to church and go socialize with some of her gal friends. 

She left a new unopened box of frosted mini wheats on the countertop for me, Ruger.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Even though I didn't pick them to win,,,,I'm happy for GT,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got to brainstorm(rig) a easier method myself. Just too much labor involved in my current setup.
> 
> I’ve got some ideas floating around my head. What I’m doing works just more complicated and laborious than I prefer.
> 
> For instance, when I got home yesterday late in the afternoon I had already missed a lot of water that probably would overfilled my capacity due to the fact Jag and MizT didn’t know how to distribute it, or want to get out in the elements to do so.



I think I have it figured out. install a selectable diverter on down spout. Runs to the tote or into current gutter drain hose. Hose off diverted feeds into a strainer to catch roof grit and other junk. Tote is on basement level, downspout is at 1st floor level.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Even though I didn't pick them to win,,,,I'm happy for GT,,,,



Yep, Quack says he’s broke from buying the refs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Mrs Ruger was  not happy last night. Drove to work and then they sent her home. Not enough patients, over staffed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mrs Ruger was  not happy last night. Drove to work and then they sent her home. Not enough patients, over staffed.



They should have called.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They should have called.



Yes sir, her shift starts officially at 7PM. She goes in early at 6:30 so can get turn over and hit the ground running. Manager told her they can send her home up until 7PM.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2019)

Good Morning again to all of you new arrivals over the past few hours.

Over the past couple of hours now, I got 4 loads of clothes washed, dried, hung up or put away so I won't be running around NEKKID for the next several days now.  I'm sure that my friends and neighbors appreciate that fact also.  I've got a bunch of normal monthly bills to pay and get done today and I think that I will ride down to Wrens, Georgia and eat lunch at Peggy's Restaurant as they have some of the very best home style food on this planet.  I had hoped to do that today with my girlfriend but unfortunately our schedules just couldn't match up today.

I'm looking forward to spending most all day with her on Tuesday as I am taking extra vitamins for good measure as I started doing that back on Friday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pancakes sausage and maple syrup



All right, after further investigation I located a tupperware container in fridge full of hard boiled eggs and an Apple Streusel Pie. Zapped in the microwave, much better choice.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes sir, her shift starts officially at 7PM. She goes in early at 6:30 so can get turn over and hit the ground running. Manager told her they can send her home up until 7PM.



Ruger, my first thought after reading your post and Gobblin's was,  I agree......why couldn't they have called and advised before she actually got there and wasted her time and your time with her as well !!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 20, 2019)

Lots of places hiring medical personnel. Oops sorry. Good morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think I have it figured out. install a selectable diverter on down spout. Runs to the tote or into current gutter drain hose. Hose off diverted feeds into a strainer to catch roof grit and other junk. Tote is on basement level, downspout is at 1st floor level.



Do you know of such a diverter?






lagrangedave said:


> Lots of places hiring medical personnel. Oops sorry. Good morning.



Mornin Dave!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

I should've went hunting


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I should've went hunting



I heard a lone single shot this Mornin across the river from me in Fayette Co.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you know of such a diverter?



https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/...=Gutterworks.com&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_14109226011


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/...=Gutterworks.com&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_14109226011



I’ll be dang’d, never seen one of those.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

The little kit with diverter strainer and first flush maybe what I try.
Scroll below diverted.

https://www.amazon.com/Basic-Downspout-Diverter-Barrels-GLOSS/dp/B01BPJWW00?ref_=ast_bbp_dp


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The little kit with diverter strainer and first flush maybe what I try.
> Scroll below diverted.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Basic-Downspout-Diverter-Barrels-GLOSS/dp/B01BPJWW00?ref_=ast_bbp_dp




Copy that!

Yessir, I’ve got a much different scenario. I totally eliminated my gutter where I get so much water off this porch valley from steep roof valley above onto porch valley.

I had a gutter and downspout on it, but in heavy rains it shot completely over my porch gutter in a 3” dia. Or better hard stream. 

I’m brainstorming a super duper redneck catch system for that situation, I promise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, my old dead tree in the front yard that my feeders and wind chimes hung from fell over yesterday evening. Gotta clean that up and figure out where to hang all that stuff now. The good thing about it is the stump is out of the ground. Clean as much dirt off of it as I can, cut up and remove the rest to big fire pit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Gotta go tune up chainsaws and play with sharp objects, holler later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Good morning brethren !!!  3.5 inches of rain here in the MON !!


Wife wanting some surf n turf fo suppa.  guess I'll grill some ribeyes n skrimps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard a lone single shot this Mornin across the river from me in Fayette Co.


Yesterday's soaking made me tired and just felt like catching a couple extra winks this morning. I'm thinking I walked right at 6 miles in light rain yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go tune up chainsaws and play with sharp objects, holler later.



Had to do the same thing.   Sweet Gum half way across the drive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Guess I need to ride the property, wind never got bad here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I need to ride the property, wind never got bad here.



Didn't think it did here either but this tree just broke off about 6 feet above the ground.    The real kicker is that it was the camo for one of my stands that probably needs moved now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't own but 60 acres with 2 stands/blinds, gonna check on 'em


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to do the same thing.   Sweet Gum half way across the drive.




Sweet gum is the worlds biggest weed. And most die from the top down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Had a friend kill a 22" wide 9 ptr years ago down close to the creek.  Everybody wants to hunt the field.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Sweet gum is the worlds biggest weed. And most die from the top down.




They make good pallets, and that is all.  Dang sho ain't splitting one for fire wood.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Well here is the number for the Ham from the last thread.

861

I will let yall look back and see who won. If it is me, we will do it again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a friend kill a 22" wide 9 ptr years ago down close to the creek.  Everybody wants to hunt the field.




Yo family was named after this creek.  Williamson Swamp Creek, one of the hairiest places I've been.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Rigged I tell you.   Rigged.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well here is the number for the Ham from the last thread.
> 
> 861
> 
> I will let yall look back and see who won. If it is me, we will do it again.



congrats Ruger


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo family was named after this creek.  Williamson Swamp Creek, one of the hairiest places I've been.




Yea, they my kin out of Oak Park and Nunez. Them folks ain`t nobody to mess with. I`m serious. I only associate with a very few.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rigged I tell you.   Rigged.


? ? ? ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger you need to send me your mailing address please sir.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?



It was not rigged, it took me 449 tries to get his # to show up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It was not rigged, it took me 449 tries to get his # to show up.



Let me check I think 449 was my post.   brb


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It was not rigged, it took me 449 tries to get his # to show up.


We believe you,,,,just joking,,,,nice thing your doing,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

B0$$ is a good man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> B0$$ is a good man.




Indeed he is. As honest and trustworthy as they come.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they my kin out of Oak Park and Nunez. Them folks ain`t nobody to mess with. I`m serious. I only associate with a very few.




There's a few folks I don't mess with, Vets and river rats, they'll killya with no regrets.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Wish I could post a pic, my sweet wife asleep on the couch with both her dogs laying with her..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well here is the number for the Ham from the last thread.
> 
> 861
> 
> I will let yall look back and see who won. If it is me, we will do it again.



Boss, I’m truly grateful. Your generosity overwhelms. I’ll PM you my address. If you are coming down 75 you go right past my place at the 290 exit. It would be my pleasure to buy you lunch and meet sometime.

FYI, my favorite nephew that’s a Chief in the Navy is joining us for Thanksgiving Dinner. The center piece of that dinner will now have a story.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a few folks I don't mess with, Vets and river rats, they'll killya with no regrets.



I'd add old swampers.   Not to include Nic cause he is a sweetie according to keebs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

I went to a couple of my military schools in LA. The old Sgts told us before we hit town, “when that Cajun says I’m a gonna told you sumting, you best listen and heed the advice. Then be on the move quick.”


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They make good pallets, and that is all.  Dang sho ain't splitting one for fire wood.


I tried once ... Unbelievable how hard that wood is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd add old swampers.   Not to include Nic cause he is a sweetie according to keebs.



Yeah Keebs can vouch for Nic.

She’ll gut somebody in the blink of an eye, right after she pokes one of theirs out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2019)

Doing a mini Thanksgiving meal here. Big ol roasting hen "instead of turkey" dressing, green bean casserole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Doing a mini Thanksgiving meal here. Big ol roasting hen "instead of turkey" dressing, green bean casserole.



Daggumit man, flung a cravin.

I saw fish thawing out on the countertop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> B0$$ is a good man.







Nicodemus said:


> Indeed he is. As honest and trustworthy as they come.



Bout as good as it gets!

Except planning his timing when he rolls through here so I can meet up and buy him lunch or supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, got the ol dead tree mess cleaned up and burnt up on my good sized burn pile.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Don’t miss the video in the turkey hunting forum. 

http://forum.gon.com/threads/hevi-18-turkey-tss-loads.950719/#post-11930089


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don’t miss the video in the turkey hunting forum.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/hevi-18-turkey-tss-loads.950719/#post-11930089




Too funny !! Yawk yawk !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Got the grill cleaned, and loaded.  Going to soak some boneless cheekun breast in hot sauce and buttermilk to fry, along with some skrimp and kone on da cob.  Will grill the ribeyes and the other cheekun, oven toasted garlic bread. What ever vegetable the wife come's up with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I tried once ... Unbelievable how hard that wood is!



I split it with the hydraulic splitter and it burns hot in the wood stove.   All the splinters it has makes it easy to light too.   In an open fire it pops a lot but not a problem in the stove.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout as good as it gets!
> 
> Except planning his timing when he rolls through here so I can meet up and buy him lunch or supper.



Agree.   Bo$$ is top shelf.   Wish I could see eyeballs to eyeballs on one of his trips south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got the grill cleaned, and loaded.  Going to soak some boneless cheekun breast in hot sauce and buttermilk to fry, along with some skrimp and kone on da cob.  Will grill the ribeyes and the other cheekun, oven toasted garlic bread. What ever vegetable the wife come's up with.



Eatin' good in the MON.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

That boy ain't right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Just thought I'd throw this up in here.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

It would take a whole lot of that to hurt me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It would take a whole lot of that to hurt me.




Like it?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Agree.   Bo$$ is top shelf.   Wish I could see eyeballs to eyeballs on one of his trips south.



Might be tough. I am 7'3" and weigh 385 lbs. I used to playbasketball, but I was not a good shooter and hated playing defense. I could keep a couple of seats warm on the bench. They did let me keep up with fire extinguisher inspections though. CERTAIN people cant do that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Like it?



Really like, it’s my kinda of music.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

A few shots from the stand closest to my home this afternoon. Maybe 600 yards as the crow flies. Two different gophers fed by and two coveys of quail. Hope ya`ll enjoy my world. I surely do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A few shots from the stand closest to my home this afternoon. Maybe 600 yards as the crow flies. Two different gophers fed by and two coveys of quail. Hope ya`ll enjoy my world. I surely do.
> 
> View attachment 987334View attachment 987335View attachment 987336View attachment 987337View attachment 987338
> 
> ...




I hear gopher turtle's some fine eating . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hear gopher turtle's some fine eating . .



It was the best of any turtle type I ever ate. That includes softshell, snapper, and green sea turtle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Really like, it’s my kinda of music.




If you like that, something tells me you're gonna really like this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2019)

Nic that Covey of wild quail got my heart beating. Just not something I see anymore. When they got scarce up here, I quit hunting them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Nic that Covey of wild quail got my heart beating. Just not something I see anymore. When they got scarce up here, I quit hunting them.




I saw one covey of ten birds on the way to my stand, and the one pictured after I got set up. The one I posted here was about 200 yards off. That was as close as my camera would bring them to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Nic that Covey of wild quail got my heart beating. Just not something I see anymore. When they got scarce up here, I quit hunting them.




Yessir Mr Charlie, I never see one or even hear one up here anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> If you like that, something tells me you're gonna really like this one.




That was good Chiefbro !!! thanks !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir Mr Charlie, I never see one or even hear one up here anymore.




Had a large covey that would come eat water oak acorns for years outside Dawn's kitchen window, don't know what happened to 'em.  I coulda killed 'em with a cylinder bore 12g


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was good Chiefbro !!! thanks !




Copy that, I lucked up and stumbled across it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a large covey that would come eat water oak acorns for years outside Dawn's kitchen window, don't know what happened to 'em.  I coulda killed 'em with a cylinder bore 12g




Right after I typed that to BO$$, I thought, "wonder if Quackbro still hears quail over his way?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

Our quail started coming back when we started fighting fire ants.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Right after I typed that to BO$$, I thought, "wonder if Quackbro still hears quail over his way?"




I still hear and see 'em from time to time, but nothing like I use to when we moved here/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Our quail started coming back when we started fighting fire ants.




Nic, funny you mentioned that.  Since the other ant's moved in, I haven't had a fire ant bed in a couple of years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Our quail started coming back when we started fighting fire ants.



Fortunately I don't have any fire ants anymore, but wrapped up in the Argentines.

I know they've got to wreak havoc on Quail too. Thing is, I can go right down the road from here a few miles and see folks yards and fields covered in fire ant mounds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I still hear and see 'em from time to time, but nothing like I use to when we moved here/




Dangit Man, disappearing in the MON too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Fortunately I don't have any fire ants anymore, but wrapped up in the Argentines.
> 
> I know they've got to wreak havoc on Quail too. Thing is, I can go right down the road from here a few miles and see folks yards and fields covered in fire ant mounds.




Guessing that's what I have ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, funny you mentioned that.  Since the other ant's moved in, I haven't had a fire ant bed in a couple of years.



Daggum, didn't know y'all had the Argentines yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangit Man, disappearing in the MON too?




JMO, but farming and fire ants???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum, didn't know y'all had the Argentines yet.




I dunno Chief, but the fire ant's have left my property >>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing that's what I have ??



Little bitty ants that don't really have mounds and like to come in the house, car, everywhere, rarely ever bite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno Chief, but the fire ant's have left my property >>




Same here, Argentine ants run'em off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Little bitty ants that don't really have mounds and like to come in the house, car, everywhere, rarely ever bite?




No sir, these are some big ole ants, not invasive???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, these are some big ole ants, not invasive???



Wow, not familiar with them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow, not familiar with them.



Big black ants?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, these are some big ole ants, not invasive???




Big enough for a Cajun to cook  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2019)

They have flat mounds ??  Not really black/ High yellow . .   Oh snap


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Big enough for a Cajun to cook  . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> They have flat mounds ??  Not really black/ High yellow . .   Oh snap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Going to bed on that one . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good mornin drivelers.....time to start another week.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Little bit warm but it's nice in this longleaf savanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way my fone flickers and jumps around, it loaded this pic from the bottom up, I KNOW'D IT WAS YOU soon as I seen that rifle butt stock a sec or 2 before I ever seen your name at the top??. 

Read it like a 10 cent comic book. ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2019)

And... 

Present.
Accounted For.

Mornin' folks. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY MONDAY to all of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

Dang, the super-wet weekend went by so fast that I'm not sure that it even showed up.  

This weekend, unfortunately I watched more football games on television than any human should be allowed to watch in a month of Sundays!!!  They were all about as BORING as watching paint dry too !!!  



OH, Congrats to Ruger as his lottery number got pulled over the weekend.  Thanks to Charlie for supplying the "proceeds" also !!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 21, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

What day is this?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

morning blood, batbro, EE, big, trad and others I missed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood, batbro, EE, big, trad and others I missed.



Gbro, I was going to go pickup tractor today in Monticello, but brother brought it back to his house yesterday in McDonough for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gbro, I was going to go pickup tractor today in Monticello, but brother brought it back to his house yesterday in McDonough for me.



I am headed to mountains today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good morning from ATL...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am headed to mountains today.



Copy that, enjoy sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning from ATL...



Morn Ruger, how was the commute today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Traffic was light, noneventful until the Langford Pkwy exit. Guy to the right of me discovered he was exiting and needed left back on 85/75. Guy to the left of me discovered he was missing the Langford exit. They both made their move and started to meet about two car lengths in front of me at 55 MPH. Thought I was at Talledega there for a minute.

My horn woke both the morons up and they NASCARed it back into the lanes they started from.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Big7 said:


> The way my fone flickers and jumps around, it loaded this pic from the bottom up, I KNOW'D IT WAS YOU soon as I seen that rifle butt stock a sec or 2 before I ever seen your name at the top??.
> 
> Read it like a 10 cent comic book. ?





That particular rifle could be my signature trademark. It has special meaning to me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Big7 said:


> And...
> 
> Present.
> Accounted For.
> ...



Mng,,,,did you ever find out about your phone?try a hard reboot,if not,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That particular rifle could be my signature trademark. It has special meaning to me.



The deer that crossed your path yesterday would have been hard for most of us to let walk.   The rifle would have barked had it been me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,



SwampY


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The deer that crossed your path yesterday would have been hard for most of us to let walk.   The rifle would have barked had it been me.




He was a purty thing, with a pronounced throat patch, but he was young. I was wanting a fat doe. If I kill a buck it will be a gnarly old character buck.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY


Mng GW,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Traffic was light, noneventful until the Langford Pkwy exit. Guy to the right of me discovered he was exiting and needed left back on 85/75. Guy to the left of me discovered he was missing the Langford exit. They both made their move and started to meet about two car lengths in front of me at 55 MPH. Thought I was at Talledega there for a minute.
> 
> My horn woke both the morons up and they NASCARed it back into the lanes they started from.



Well I can’t really like this one, but I have to chuckle, simply for your portrayal of the event.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> He was a purty thing, with a pronounced throat patch, but he was young. I was wanting a fat doe. If I kill a buck it will be a gnarly old character buck.



Is it doe season in the south zone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Morn Swamp, Nic, and all the rest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Traffic was light, noneventful until the Langford Pkwy exit. Guy to the right of me discovered he was exiting and needed left back on 85/75. Guy to the left of me discovered he was missing the Langford exit. They both made their move and started to meet about two car lengths in front of me at 55 MPH. Thought I was at Talledega there for a minute.
> 
> My horn woke both the morons up and they NASCARed it back into the lanes they started from.



Drive toward the bumper cars they will be gone by the time you get there.




Or so the theory goes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drive toward the bumper cars they will be gone by the time you get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My foot never came off the gas.
I'm thinking of installing an airhorn on my pickup.
When I blow my horn I want them motivated to get out of the way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good morning to the crew...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it doe season in the south zone?





Yes, doe days run all season long down here. 


Mornin` folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like MSP is my next stop. Going north is less than fun but better to go now than when the artic blows in up there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like MSP is my next stop. Going north is less than fun but better to go now than when the artic blows in up there.




You need to slow down and get some hunting in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, doe days run all season long down here.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks.



First two weeks here are buck only.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to slow down and get some hunting in.



Not to mention fishing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not to mention fishing.




I don`t do much fishing during deer season, but I might try to net some run mullet in December.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t do much fishing during deer season, but I might try to net some run mullet in December.



Do occasionally try for trout when in the mountains.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning to all the drivelers.Busy day today getting  ready to hunt this week.I need a extra strong gallon of caffeine with a big scoop of sugr and a 1/4 cup cream.Have a great day...shoot straight whatever your doing today and safe travels to all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Craka take the straight barreled gun


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Time to get busy, holler later.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to slow down and get some hunting in.



Without access like you have hunting has gotten to be quite a chore.
When I was in AR those without land access could put in for permits and get pretty descent access. The state bought up hunting rights on extensive timberland tracts. That just doesn't happen here. I feel most motivated to hunt in the spring. Chase turkeys and get the outside once again after being cooped up in the winter.

I fish until the weather chases me inside in the late fall.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Craka take the straight barreled gun


All mine are straight.Its my eyes that move around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like a great morning to be in the woods.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2019)

Stuck at the plastico factory


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Just found a really nice getaway property that has 13 acres, and it truly is in the middle of nowhere. It`s right in the middle of some of the most isolated land in the Southern United States with great hunting and fishing.This is tempting, especially since nothing will ever be able to built for many miles around it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found a really nice getaway property that has 13 acres, and it truly is in the middle of nowhere. It`s right in the middle of some of the most isolated land in the Southern United States with great hunting and fishing.This is tempting, especially since nothing will ever be able to built for many miles around it.



What's the going price per acre down there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> What's the going price per acre down there?




This particular piece is about $4,000 per acre.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> This particular piece is about $4,000 per acre.



And the hold up to buying it is?????

Saving for the land at the coast?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And the hold up to buying it is?????
> 
> Saving for the land at the coast?





Deciding if we really want to go into debt at our age. I like being debt free.

It`s within driving range of the coast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Deciding if we really want to go into debt at our age. I like being debt free.
> 
> It`s within driving range of the coast.



Will they take a check?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will they take a check?




Anybody with walking around sense will take a check.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Deciding if we really want to go into debt at our age. I like being debt free.
> 
> It`s within driving range of the coast.




I understand on the debt, but that is an attractive price based on your description Nic.

I’ve got a 2 acre prime building lot/lots that would go for 20-25,000 per acre adjoining me. I was just going to sit on it and if I’m gone before MizT tell her to sell it for some extra income in her golden years, or vice versa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Near as I can tell, our closest neighbor would be close to 15 miles away. That would be NICE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Btw, afternoon folks!

Taking a break from Bush hogging....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Near as I can tell, our closest neighbor would be close to 15 miles away. That would be NICE.



Wow, very nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Sad part about it my post above, it probably would wind up paying deductibles for health care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

^^^^ It would be funnier if that wasn’t the truth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Afternoon all !!!  Just 2 nights, off for 3, work the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sad part about it my post above, it probably would wind up paying deductibles for health care.




Just received my healthcare package from employer, everything has gone up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Just 2 nights, off for 3, work the weekend.



Howdy Quackbro!

You wont hardly know you were there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just received my healthcare package from employer, everything has gone up.



Thankfully, MizT has the healthcare package. Talkin to her the other day, she plans on working as long as she can. She wants to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nic and Keebs especially and anyone else knowing someone.

My SIL is going to sell her very nice house in lovely downtown Jacksonville, GA and move to be closer to her children in west GA.

So if you know of someone looking to purchase a house in that area give me a shout.   And no I don't know how much she will be asking but can find out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic and Keebs especially and anyone else knowing someone.
> 
> My SIL is going to sell her very nice house in lovely downtown Jacksonville, GA and move to be closer to her children in west GA.
> 
> So if you know of someone looking to purchase a house in that area give me a shout.   And no I don't know how much she will be asking but can find out.




I got lost in Jacksonville one time. Went over the Isaiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, going the same way every time. That place is considerable big.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I got lost in Jacksonville one time. Went over the Isaiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, going the same way every time. That place is considerable big.




I can hear the expletives now . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I got lost in Jacksonville one time. Went over the Isaiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, going the same way every time. That place is considerable big.




Read that to Dawn, she said, "sounds like somebody else I know.."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I got lost in Jacksonville one time. Went over the Isaiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, going the same way every time. That place is considerable big.



Wrong Jacksonville.   She is in GA not FL.    If you got lost in the GA one you blinked at the caution light.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2019)

My favorite part of the day. Hubby home, sitting outside reflecting on our day together. Life is so good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wrong Jacksonville.   She is in GA not FL.    If you got lost in the GA one you blinked at the caution light.




Hard for me to get lost around there. I was born and raised not much over 30 miles from the Georgia one. Hunted and fished all over that country, and kin to a fair amount of folks all through there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like more rain coming . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Evening Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Chief !!



Howdy Quackster!

Got bizzy chasing and digging up an armordiller.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackster!
> 
> Got bizzy chasing and digging up an armordiller.




Everybody knows that they don't like to dig in wet ground . .


Gotta meeting..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everybody knows that they don't like to dig in wet ground . .
> 
> 
> Gotta meeting..



Never had one until about 3-4 years ago. We were covered up with’em in Louisiana.

Shoot, I can remember when we first started seeing dead ones on the road up here and everyone was shocked and thought it was weird.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

This joker was taking up residence right in my back yard. I wouldn’t have known it if Ric hadn’t chased him up under some huge azaleas and a dogwood to his burrow. I dug that sucker out with a shovel after I put 2-.22 longs in his back end, that’s all I could see down in the hole.

He got away wounded, hopefully he ain’t comin back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Good God, y’all should have more meetings....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> This joker was taking up residence right in my back yard. I wouldn’t have known it if Ric hadn’t chased him up under some huge azaleas and a dogwood to his burrow. I dug that sucker out with a shovel after I put 2-.22 longs in his back end, that’s all I could see down in the hole.
> 
> He got away wounded, hopefully he ain’t comin back.




I wouldn't !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wouldn't !!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not to mention fishing.



Yes.. If I had to pick one, and I absolutely don't have to pick, I'd take FISHING, especially salt water fishing 6 out of 7 days of the week.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

Present.
Accounted For.

Mornin' folks !
I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY !!?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Present.
> Accounted For.
> 
> Mornin' folks !
> I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY !!?



Good to be present.

morning all

It sure was raining hard here a little while ago.

Lots of water to make the morning brew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

hay batbro


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good to be present.
> 
> morning all
> 
> ...



Our's lasted a good while. Still really humid with a sporadic sprinkle. Everything is good and wet. 

We NEEDED the rain fo' sho'.?
I'm not complaining.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hay batbro


Morning Gman.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morning Gman.



Got a full morning ahead of you, I see.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a full morning ahead of you, I see.


Yeah, fun part's gonna be getting her pajama bottoms on, she hasn't worn anything other than her house coat since I brought her home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, fun part's gonna be getting her pajama bottoms on, she hasn't worn anything other than her house coat since I brought her home.



Take her in the house coat.   They are just going to have to get them back off at the doc's.  House coat and blanket will cover all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday, toosday, twosday, 2'sday to the Driveler Nation!!!!

Well I already notified my close undertaker friend that if he gets a call today from a beautiful blonde lady, just know in advance that it will take him a month of Sundays to get the smile off of my face.  My girlfriend and I will be spending all day together and we are both looking forward to enjoying some quality time together. 

Gotta get a shower and get my rear in gear.  

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 22, 2019)

Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take her in the house coat.   They are just going to have to get them back off at the doc's.  House coat and blanket will cover all.


Oh no. The Grand Dame "ain't leaving the house in her coat tails." This from the woman that wore the same house coat to take me to my first day of school.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Oh no. The Grand Dame "ain't leaving the house in her coat tails." This from the woman that wore the same house coat to take me to my first day of school.



Bet that puppy is thread bare by now.  Chaneele <spelling>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!




You got 'em !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Morning guys !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning guys !



morning meeting man,


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

Rain and wind.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!



Yes Indeed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Went from sippin on a cup of coffee on porch in the dead calm to 25 mph wind and light rain in a blink.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!


You got it. And you have my number if you need to talk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet that puppy is thread bare by now.  Chaneele <spelling>


It "was" one of them 60's thick / quilted ones that came with that stupid hair net that looked like a afro. The inside lining and the stuffing are all gone, nothing but the outside shell and the buttons left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.



Mornin blood!






Batjack said:


> It "was" one of them 60's thick / quilted ones that came with that stupid hair net that looked like a afro. The inside lining and the stuffing are all gone, nothing but the outside shell and the buttons left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

30 minutes of blahblahblah, same crap you told us last week and the week before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 30 minutes of blahblahblah, same crap you told us last week and the week before.



Sounds like the news.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 30 minutes of blahblahblah, same crap you told us last week and the week before.


 whats up?
Saw your message but had company & worked all weekend..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2019)

, Excuse me, I'm sorry!
MORNING!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> , Excuse me, I'm sorry!
> MORNING!!!




Mornin`, Ma Hen.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Good  morning..


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Mornin' again bozzz and gullzz.

Anyone around Walton County, look out for rain. We need it BADLY so, I'm not complaining.

Walking my weenie dog few minutes ago, I seen a fender- bender. The car was trying to break and the ABS didn't brake moch.

Nobody was hurt, I stayed a few until the cops got there.

Be Careful Folks.?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

And ladies,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng buds,,,,,,,,


Mng Marsupial,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Appreciate any prayers that you fine folks can send up this morning. The man above knows what's up and I converse with many of you drivelers around the forum so thought that I would post up in here. Preesh yall!


You got them,,,,what's going on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Mornin to the late comers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

I guess I just needed some more downtime this AM,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackster!
> 
> Got bizzy chasing and digging up an armordiller.


I got me a diller this weekend too............... weird part is, my newest baby (resuce from the humane society) goes tearing off the porch and out around to the back of the house, I walk to the other end of the porch and sure enough, diller digging up the yard near an old stump............ 410 single shot & done!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I got me a diller this weekend too............... weird part is, my newest baby (resuce from the humane society) goes tearing off the porch and out around to the back of the house, I walk to the other end of the porch and sure enough, diller digging up the yard near an old stump............ 410 single shot & done!


I wonder how they got to GA?migrated?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I wonder how they got to GA?migrated?



hitchhiked on some yankee returning home from down further south.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I got me a diller this weekend too............... weird part is, my newest baby (resuce from the humane society) goes tearing off the porch and out around to the back of the house, I walk to the other end of the porch and sure enough, diller digging up the yard near an old stump............ 410 single shot & done!



Few years ago, I started noticing the little rooted up spots in the lawn.
Looked around and found the hole behind the hedges next to garage foundation.
Garden hose down the hole and water on, a few minutes later and here he comes.
Solved my problem with a 9MM solution.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I wonder how they got to GA?migrated?




Just expanding their range up out of Florida. They can tolerate cold better than was originally thought.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just expanding their range up out of Florida. They can tolerate cold better than was originally thought.




Don't see near as many as I use to, think the yotes done took a liking.  I will clean out a ditch in the company truck to kill one.

Sleep meds are upon me, good day all !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't see near as many as I use to, think the yotes done took a liking.  I will clean out a ditch in the company truck to kill one.
> 
> Sleep meds are upon me, good day all !!




Yea, they were thick around here 25 years or so ago, but they`re quite rare now. More Florida panthers down south of us and coyotes here and there have hurt their populations a good bit.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Few years ago, I started noticing the little rooted up spots in the lawn.
> Looked around and found the hole behind the hedges next to garage foundation.
> Garden hose down the hole and water on, a few minutes later and here he comes.
> Solved my problem with a 9MM solution.


Chevy took care of a baby one a couple weeks ago, it came along the fence line when I was feeding horses, told the dogs "Look, Git'em" little dog ran after it, Chevy, one bite, it was done!


Nicodemus said:


> Yea, they were thick around here 25 years or so ago, but they`re quite rare now. More Florida panthers down south of us and coyotes here and there have hurt their populations a good bit.


I hear yotes hollerin during the cold months, and have a couple bob cats I see on occasion, but at least I only have a rare occasion with the dillers now!


----------



## redeli (Oct 22, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Next time it won’t be no .22 LR, I was trying to be nice to the neighbors


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Then again, they’d probably thank me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2019)

Nic you hunting?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Ruger, I read where they can cause some serious issues getting up under foundations. Pretty obvious actually. 

I had no idea this suckers burrow was IN my yard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic you hunting?




No, yesterday and this morning the south and southwest winds have kept me out of the woods. It`s supposed to shift to the northwest this afternoon, and when it does, i`ll be back at it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, yesterday and this morning the south and southwest winds have kept me out of the woods. It`s supposed to shift to the northwest this afternoon, and when it does, i`ll be back at it.


Roger that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger, I read where they can cause some serious issues getting up under foundations. Pretty obvious actually.
> 
> I had no idea this suckers burrow was IN my yard.



Yep, it was a heck of a burrow, right up under the garage slab.
Once the eviction took place I filled in the hole as best I could.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Afternoon folks!

Forgot how much of a pain it is to install electronics in a dashboard and make it look professional, clean, and very functional all at the same time. 

Installing a new brake controller and had to look at every whichaway but Sunday just to determine all of the aspects above. 

Then I sort of had to pre-install and place panel back to see how it actually appeared and functioned to continue with where I chose before making it permanent.

I can’t bend around in multiple configurations like I used to when I did this stuff for a living. 

I had to get straightened up for a minute or 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

A’ight back to work and put this behind me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Wind just shifted and coming out of the northwest now. Headed to the woods in a little while.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

Whoo Hooo! One more "step" towards her walking on her own! Still needs a walker, but took the chair away.


----------



## champ (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a large covey that would come eat water oak acorns for years outside Dawn's kitchen window, don't know what happened to 'em.  I coulda killed 'em with a cylinder bore 12g


I counted eleven on the dam saturday during the rain Quack. It was great to see them again, I was thinking the owls gott'em all, along with the hundreds of dove they been picking off the roost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

champ said:


> I counted eleven on the dam saturday during the rain Quack. It was great to see them again, I was thinking the owls gott'em all, along with the hundreds of dove they been picking off the roost.



dang I just left you a pm not knowing you were here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just expanding their range up out of Florida. They can tolerate cold better than was originally thought.


They're starting to show up here in western NC now. My place on the SC/GA line just above Augusta is slap ate up with them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

Afternoon y’all.

Sure does feel good outchere. Think I’ll go jump on the tractor and do some Bush hoggin’, chew some backer n spit.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I got me a diller this weekend too............... weird part is, my newest baby (resuce from the humane society) goes tearing off the porch and out around to the back of the house, I walk to the other end of the porch and sure enough, diller digging up the yard near an old stump............ 410 single shot & done!






Cmp1 said:


> I WONDER HOW THEY GOT TO GA ?   MIGRATED?



Swampy, the word on the street down here is that some @#$%&^ from Michigan had a total of Twenty-Six 18-wheelers full of them and drove down along I-95 in Southern Georgia and turned them all loose and now we are looking for that lowlife piece of @#$%^& from Michigan to have a "Come To Jesus Meeting With Him !!!!!  


PS:  THEM THINGS HIT THE ROAD RUNNING AND THEY WERE ALL HEADING NORTH BACK TOWARDS MICHIGAN BUT TOO DANG MANY OF THEM DECIDED TO STAY DOWN HERE UNFORTUNATELY !!!  I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SEND THEM ALL BACK UP TO MICHIGAN AND LET YOU PEOPLE MAKE HOUSE PETS OUT OF THEM !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Tried with a little success to blow the leaves off the yard into the woods.   TOO wet to move them easily.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

How d !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2019)

Chili a simmering


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2019)

Homemade vegetable soup and corn bread for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Home made cheekun pie n peas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

fried poke chops and sides.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home made cheekun pie n peas.



Great minds brother, wife made a chicken pie before heading out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Great minds brother, wife made a chicken pie before heading out.



Hope they don't send her home again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Although another night with the wife might be okay.

Found another stream to fish today.   And crossed the Chestee River way down stream from where we saw it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope they don't send her home again.



Its crazy, send her home one night, next night she’s stretched with max patient load.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Crazy or poor scheduling


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Part of its scheduling but its also folks coming and going in waves instead of scattered. A bunch all discharge on same day or a wave comes up from ER.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Homemade vegetable soup and corn bread for supper.


Do'n the same..just left over from night before last..ought to be better now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2019)

Imagine that. H22 got offered a promotion after being at work for 4 weeks. 
He didn't even ask the salary for the promo. He just turned it down. They wanted him to run the warehouse. He's at a place where life is good. No stress. GO H22!!!!! So proud of him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2019)

Fixin to go out to dinner to celebrate his no promo.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Imagine that. H22 got offered a promotion after being at work for 4 weeks.
> He didn't even ask the salary for the promo. He just turned it down. They wanted him to run the warehouse. He's at a place where life is good. No stress. GO H22!!!!! So proud of him!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Imagine that. H22 got offered a promotion after being at work for 4 weeks.
> He didn't even ask the salary for the promo. He just turned it down. They wanted him to run the warehouse. He's at a place where life is good. No stress. GO H22!!!!! So proud of him!



Glad he had the option.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="gobbleinwoods, post: 11950323, 
Found another stream to fish today.   And crossed the Chestee River way down stream from where we saw it.[/QUOTE]

May just have to get after them again soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Just put out a half of box of nasty frozen Key Lime cake for Pete, been in the freezer for 2 months.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Dang, Pete musta been watching me !!!  He's on the cake already !!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2019)

Bout bedtime for my old self. See ya bright and early tomorrow morning


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I hope so I done buried a lot of them.



You still got me,brother.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad he had the option.


Said they wanted to offer it to him before posting the position. I'm so glad he turned it down. I like him stress free at home. Good dinner. Got my belly full. night, night.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2019)

Howdy,drivelers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Howdy,drivelers!



Howdy Dave, and anyone else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2019)

54° outdoors here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hold your family tight friends, there will be a day when that is all you have- and GON brothers and sisters. Love you all and thanks for the prayers.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 22, 2019)

Nite y’all. Xtra prayers for you and your family tonight Patriot 44


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Pete done invited a baby coon for dessert !!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pete done invited a baby coon for dessert !!


Everybody likes key lime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Everybody likes key lime.




Not this one, it's a nasty Pepperidge Farm cake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Somebody decided that discretion is the better part of valor. He left before he got whipped. That old bristled up 8 point was all business.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not this one, it's a nasty Pepperidge Farm cake.


Well, should I ever find myself headed down to the MON I'll bring you a KL pie to die for.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody decided that discretion is the better part of valor. He left before he got whipped. That old bristled up 8 point was all business.View attachment 987600


Yep...he ain't happy at all with junior. Bet the air stunk from every direction.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody decided that discretion is the better part of valor. He left before he got whipped. That old bristled up 8 point was all business.View attachment 987600




Cool pic !!  Some people should take heed . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Old buck is fairly heavy too. Got a dewlap like a bull.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Wood stove is hot hot hot and temp outside is down to 49.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Old buck is fairly heavy too. Got a dewlap like a bull.
> 
> 
> View attachment 987603



Past prime?  Are you familiar with this one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Past prime?  Are you familiar with this one?




I think I saw him last year, but I`ll have to go through my last years pictures to see.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Past prime?


Junior didn't think so...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

You seeing any chasing down there Nic, still a lil early ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You seeing any chasing down there Nic, still a lil early ??




No chasing yet. I don`t expect to see any serious business  till the second week in November.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2019)

I might break out my pea shooter (.243) and plink a doe next few days.  Everybody knows you can't kill a deer with a .243...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might break out my pea shooter (.243) and plink a doe next few days.  Everybody knows you can't kill a deer with a .243...





Ain`t that the truth. 100+ kills for my Lady with her little 243.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning........looking at MSP weather isn’t forecast to be above 40 while there with high 20s at night while there next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning........looking at MSP weather isn’t forecast to be above 40 while there with high 20s at night while there next week.



I'd take a coat.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 23, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

batbro mornin'


----------



## Batjack (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> batbro mornin'


How bout it, Gman? Didn't want to get out of bed this morning, put the fan in the window last night and it's 45 degrees in my room. Slept soooo goooood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How bout it, Gman? Didn't want to get out of bed this morning, put the fan in the window last night and it's 45 degrees in my room. Slept soooo goooood.



It is a toasty 70 in the cabin.   Wood stove feed and I didn't even get under the covers all night.    Well it is 70 downstairs in the loft it is much warmer.

bacon in the cast iron right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

Mornin`. Fixing to slip back into the woods and set a spell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning fellas !!~  'Bout ready to head to the house.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning, feels nice out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.  I didn't sleep worth a HOOT last night as I woke up about 10 times and thought that it was time to get up right then.  I was outside walking in the yard at 2:30 AM this morning.  I watched the clock most all night instead and NOW I got to get a move on and visit with my Primary Care Doctor at 8:30 AM this morning.   Tomorrow, I've got an appointment with my Cardiologist at 8 AM.  Hopefully, they might let me know that I am getting better somewhat. 

HECK, if they had been with me and my girlfriend most of yesterday, they would have known that I was getting a lot better with this NEW exercise program that my girlfriend has helped me with !!!  My girlfriend laughed like crazy when my cellphone rang yesterday and it was my undertaker friend and he advised that he was just checking in on the two of us.  My girlfriend told him that everything was fine and the three of us would have to have lunch together real soon because she wanted to meet him face to face finally.  

Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning fellas !!~  'Bout ready to head to the house.



One down one to go.




blood on the ground said:


> Morning, feels nice out!



Maybe the plastic factory will on be hot not sweltering.




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!



hello Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.  I didn't sleep worth a HOOT last night as I woke up about 10 times and thought that it was time to get up right then.  I was outside walking in the yard at 2:30 AM this morning.  I watched the clock most all night instead and NOW I got to get a move on and visit with my Primary Care Doctor at 8:30 AM this morning.   Tomorrow, I've got an appointment with my Cardiologist at 8 AM.  Hopefully, they might let me know that I am getting better somewhat.
> 
> HECK, if they had been with me and my girlfriend most of yesterday, they would have known that I was getting a lot better with this NEW exercise program that my girlfriend has helped me with !!!  My girlfriend laughed like crazy when my cellphone rang yesterday and it was my undertaker friend and he advised that he was just checking in on the two of us.  My girlfriend told him that everything was fine and the three of us would have to have lunch together real soon because she wanted to meet him face to face finally.
> 
> Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!



Having the docs with you is just kinky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Mornin G$, you done flung a cravin on me.....cabin, wood stove, bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin G$, you done flung a cravin on me.....cabin, wood stove, bacon.



Next time I come you load up the PU and come on.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

top of the morn Trad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Mornin Trad


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

morning keebsiskeepingonkeepingon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Gotta craving for a fried/easy ova eggs, kuntray ham, cheese toasted sammich later on when I wake up.  For some reason I can't sleep after I eat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning from ATL...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning from ATL...




No disrespect, I know you make a butt load of $$$ , but brother, ain't no WAY I could do your job.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2019)

I have to agree with you Quack. Ain’t know way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta craving for a fried/easy ova eggs, kuntray ham, cheese toasted sammich later on when I wake up.  For some reason I can't sleep after I eat.



yum yum.   Been too long since I had some country ham.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning from ATL...



Morning Ruger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yum yum.   Been too long since I had some country ham.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Tween the salty ham and the eggs floating 'round the juice, fried eggs floating too, I can feel my arteries harden and my BP/Cholorestol  get jacked up !!!  But hey, you only go 'round this ole world once.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm gonna live it like I OWN it !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tween the salty ham and the eggs floating 'round the juice, fried eggs floating too, I can feel my arteries harden and my BP/Cholorestol  get jacked up !!!  But hey, you only go 'round this ole world once.



Don't forget the red eye gravy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mng guys and gals,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Sun peaking over the mountain top but the temperature isn't going up yet.  Chilly 42* in this valley.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

38 deg and light rain here,plain ugly,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

SwampY chose to get vertical.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

No sun coming over the hilltop this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY chose to get vertical.


I've been sleeping good lately,,,,

BTW,Mng GW,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> 38 deg and light rain here,plain ugly,,,,



Well I put on long pants.   For those who know me they know I think it is chilly for that to happen.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

GW,how far are you from Lk Tugalo?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I put on long pants.   For those who know me they know I think it is chilly for that to happen.


Coveralls on here,in the house,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Beddy bye time..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> GW,how far are you from Lk Tugalo?



From my cabin it is about 85 minutes on narrow twisty county roads so it might take longer.    That is to the closest point.   That lake is very long.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No disrespect, I know you make a butt load of $$$ , but brother, ain't no WAY I could do your job.



No disrespect taken bro. I been doing aviation and traveling in some form for over 50 years now. It's just another day for me. Unlike some I dont think that makes me any better or worse than anyone else. It has given me broader insight and experiences I'd never would have had otherwise.

The unchanging daily grind would drive me crazy. No day is ever the same in my line of work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh and the access or boat ramp is in SC not GA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> From my cabin it is about 85 minutes on narrow twisty county roads so it might take longer.    That is to the closest point.   That lake is very long.


It's on my to fish list,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Greg Clayton,says it's steep to launch on the GA side,,,,have you ever fished it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No disrespect taken bro. I been doing aviation and traveling in some form for over 50 years now. It's just another day for me. Unlike some I dont think that makes me any better or worse than anyone else. It has given me broader insight and experiences I'd never would have had otherwise.
> 
> The unchanging daily grind would drive me crazy. No day is ever the same in my line of work.


Probably the main reason that I liked HVAC,,,,and Jet engine tech in the AF,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Greg Clayton,says it's steep to launch on the GA side,,,,have you ever fished it?



Nope.   Paddled it way back in the 70's when I canoed section IV of the Chattoga River.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Warmed up to 48° here, time to go put some bush hogging behind me. I got most of it bordered out yesterday on the "full of obstacles" side.

Holler later!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Probably the main reason that I liked HVAC,,,,and Jet engine tech in the AF,,,,



I can see that. It is alien to me for someone to mention clock watching. My job doesn't stop, I just go home. Its been said of those in this line of work family life is not balanced but rather integrated. When things are slow more family and fun, when it gets busy not so much.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can see that. It is alien to me for someone to mention clock watching. My job doesn't stop, I just go home. Its been said of those in this line of work family life is not balanced but rather integrated. When things are slow more family and fun, when it gets busy not so much.


Always something different,,,,just physical,,,,and it wasn't always HVAC,we had gas leaks,CO leaks,meter changes,gas line work,piping,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Always something different,,,,just physical,,,,and it wasn't always HVAC,we had gas leaks,CO leaks,meter changes,gas line work,piping,,,,



Thank goodness I'm to the point of getting paid for what you know. Getting to old for the other.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Chili time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Y'all come up with music I have never heard of!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning MzH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning MzH22


Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

Whoops. I just gave sleeping boss a piece of my mind.  He apologized 3 times for what he said.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all come up with music I have never heard of!



You and the Mrs need to go to a live celtic show, pretty cool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

Said he was the most important person in this firm. I told him he can have it. Told him I wish I could be as good as he THINKS he is. I hate arrogant people bout as bad as I hate a liar.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all come up with music I have never heard of!


you're just a young whipper-snapper, that's all, most of the "GOOD" music was made before you were born!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Said he was the most important person in this firm. I told him he can have it. Told him I wish I could be as good as he THINKS he is. I hate arrogant people bout as bad as I hate a liar.


you go girl!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Keebs said:


> you're just a young whipper-snapper, that's all, most of the "GOOD" music was made before you were born!
> you go girl!


Must've been because they sure ain't making good music now days.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Must've been because they sure ain't making good music now days.


Nuttin like it used to be, that's for sure!
I can't sing, but I do enjoy singing along when I can tell what they are saying in a song!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No disrespect taken bro. I been doing aviation and traveling in some form for over 50 years now. It's just another day for me. Unlike some I dont think that makes me any better or worse than anyone else. It has given me broader insight and experiences I'd never would have had otherwise.
> 
> The unchanging daily grind would drive me crazy. No day is ever the same in my line of work.




Yall hiring??  I'm inside the control room 'bout half the time, out changing valves and pumping tanks, back and forth to the pumping station, never boring, unless we're down, then it's movie/book time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh my a liar  . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my a liar  . . .


Aint nothing worse other than an arrogant fool.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all come up with music I have never heard of!


That is because you are the young one in the bunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothing worse other than an arrogant fool.





Actually there is, it's called a continuous LIAR...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually there is, it's called a continuous LIAR...


True that. I worked with a girl that lied so much  she really believed herself. That's pretty bad. One of the best was when she waid she was getting married to a rich man that lived in Africa. She's now 62 years old and never been married.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yall hiring??  I'm inside the control room 'bout half the time, out changing valves and pumping tanks, back and forth to the pumping station, never boring, unless we're down, then it's movie/book time.



What I do now is so much less strain than when I worked international air freight. They send me a schedule, Your going to Madras, India to work back to JFK. Ok, how am I getting there? We bought tickets as follows, United to Chicago, catch Lufthansa to Frankfurt, we booked you at the Marriott at the airport for a 6 hour nap. You then connect to Air India to Madras. When you get there look for an local guy holding up a sign with your name on it. He's our agent, he'll prepay a taxi as they dont speak English. You get 14 hours in the hotel there then work Madras to Milan, fuel stop then on to JFK. Your going to sit two days in the hotel in JFK. You then work JFK- Amsterdam, layover 12 hours then Amsterdam to Dubai. 14 hours at the Ramada in Dubai then work back to Amsterdam. We'll get you home from there, we'll have that figured out by the time you get there.

Driving across ATL.....Ha!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

This young feller is a purty thang. Already heavy. He ran himself ragged this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> This young feller is a purty thang. Already heavy. He ran himself ragged this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 987681



Thats pretty!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

With the warm weather you guys have,do you ever have a problem getting the deer processed before the meat goes bad?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Must've been because they sure ain't making good music now days.





Keebs said:


> Nuttin like it used to be, that's for sure!
> I can't sing, but I do enjoy singing along when I can tell what they are saying in a song!



This is why I have bluegrass on the radio most of the time.   Most is still authentic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With the warm weather you guys have,do you ever have a problem getting the deer processed before the meat goes bad?




I don`t.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With the warm weather you guys have,do you ever have a problem getting the deer processed before the meat goes bad?



Contrary to what Yanks believe we do have refrigerators in the south.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Contrary to what Yanks believe we do have refrigerators in the south.


? ? ? ?,you know what I mean,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Rifle here is Nov 15th,,,,definitely cold by then,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Howdy, my friends!

Here ya go Blood....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Rifle here is Nov 15th,,,,definitely cold by then,,,,




How long is your season and what is the limit?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> How long is your season and what is the limit?




All the Yankees you can kill, no tags..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All the Yankees you can kill, no tags..



No pocession limit either, rackem and stackem.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> How long is your season and what is the limit?


Rifle is two weeks,,,,I think you can take two does,,,,with the tags,,,,and a buck has specific limits,,,,I'd have to look it up,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All the Yankees you can kill, no tags..


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No pocession limit either, rackem and stackem.


? ? ? ?,,,,your gonna need some of us in the coming civil war,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey,the Sun is out,,,,first time in a week,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Back to bush hoggin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

About time to go back to the woods.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is why I have bluegrass on the radio most of the time.   Most is still authentic.


And it's like Christmas music... It all sounds the same!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> About time to go back to the woods.


What did you see this morning?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What did you see this morning?







http://forum.gon.com/threads/they-moved-this-morning.953413/


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> About time to go back to the woods.



It's a beautiful afternoon, enjoy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> It's a beautiful afternoon, enjoy!




I don`t expect one of those sho-nuff heavyweights to make a mistake for another couple of weeks, but you never know. In the meantime I`m having the time of my life, and I do need a doe or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/they-moved-this-morning.953413/


That's a great morning sir!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That's a great morning sir!




Thanks! This was yesterday afternoon.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/nice-evening-in-the-pineywoods-today.953366/


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks! This was yesterday afternoon.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/nice-evening-in-the-pineywoods-today.953366/


Roger that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> And it's like Christmas music... It all sounds the same!?



That is pop country you are thinking of.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is pop country you are thinking of.



Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


Brother that's a great! He didn't mention switches and belts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Brother that's a great! He didn't mention switches and belts!



Guess he was saving that for the next verse.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With the warm weather you guys have,do you ever have a problem getting the deer processed before the meat goes bad?


The smart ones don,t.People use.to ride them around  town for a few hours and then said the meat tasted bad. As soon as i getthe deer to the truck within an hr its either in the coolers or in the meatlocker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm so happy I have a supportive hubby that said I did right today taking up for myself. Might get fired tomorrow, but that's Ohhhhhh K.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so happy I have a supportive hubby that said I did right today taking up for myself. Might get fired tomorrow, but that's Ohhhhhh K.



Oh I doubt they will let you go.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

@KyDawg , the ham arrived today. Thanks again for your generosity. The ham smells awesome! Our little dog has went nuts over the smell. She is guarding the counter top it’s sitting on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Evenin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I doubt they will let you go.


He feels the same way. But if not, we're fine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

Evening Jeff


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2019)

Bedtime. Nite y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Evening Jeff




Evenin Sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I doubt they will let you go.




Bet they do, anybody can be replaced.  If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I hope so I done buried a lot of them.



So have I.
Thought I was a professional pallbearer for a while. Only me and two more close friends left. If I go first, I'll have to have my estate rent the other four, maybe five as one has moved to Missouri. Hope he can make it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet they do, anybody can be replaced.  If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it.



Wisdom right there....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good Morning Quack, Big 7, Ruger, Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning that might just be walking in the door.

I had a very busy morning with my Primary Care Physician yesterday and had to have another round of lab work done to check all sorts of levels of various enzymes and blood platelets etc .  Just a few hours later, I was able to log-in and check all of my results.   Most of those results looked great but a few were somewhat marginal.  Of course, that has been normal for me for many years now.

Still, I've got to visit with my Cardiologist (which I think is the very best one on this planet) at 8 AM this morning to have an EKG  test done and also review all of tests from the past month and also the ones done yesterday and then discuss my medications as some were recently changed during my hospital stay and I hope to get things back to a normal prescription level as it has been for several years now.

The good news is that my pregnancy test results came back negative yesterday.  Apparently, it doesn't show up until at least 48 hours !!!   I told my girlfriend this last night and we both had a good laugh about it because she and I spent most all day together on Tuesday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

Morning drivelers

Chilly up here in the mountains.  40* this morning.

Stoke the fire and enjoy a hot cup of coffee time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



Mornin G$, Ruger, EE


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning.....41 In Cartersville


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.....41 In Cartersville



41° here also.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Count my blessings, that will be the high in MSP next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.....41 In Cartersville



No airport today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Got doc appt this morning, then work from home. I already did a couple emails, I’m on the clock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Count my blessings, that will be the high in MSP next week.



Yessir.

It’s kind of weird, but when I was traveling regular and went to some of those really frigid cold locations I didn’t seem to ever feel that it was any colder than here. Their temps were much lower, but much dryer. 

Of course, we weren’t outdoors in it all day, just the mornings and late at night finishing up.

However, if there was wind it was an entirely different story.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Got doc appt this morning, then work from home. I already did a couple emails, I’m on the clock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Couple of emails ^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Think I’ll send a couple emails, I can tell MizT I’m on the clock.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sunday will be a long day. Travel up early evening, meet some folks at 11PM to go over some work that’s only done at night. Probably get done about 2AM.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sunday will be a long day. Travel up early evening, meet some folks at 11PM to go over some work that’s only done at night. Probably get done about 2AM.



Fly home Monday AM?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

No, I’m up there thru Thursday. We have a big operation up there, promised folks I’d try to hang around see as much as possible. Try to help them where I can.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey Blood...


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2019)

Morin y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No, I’m up there thru Thursday. We have a big operation up there, promised folks I’d try to hang around see as much as possible. Try to help them where I can.



When living in Lincoln we got connections through there occasionally.   Tough airport to get around in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!





trad bow said:


> Morin y’all



morning to you too, two, tu, 2, also


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When living in Lincoln we got connections through there occasionally.   Tough airport to get around in.



I agree one of my least favorite airports due to layout. Miles to some gates, not fun if the people movers are broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Lookin like rain tomorrow and Saturday, hope so. Ponds around here are still down about 18".


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

After doc got to get new sneakers put on my trucks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

On the road talk later have a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> On the road talk later have a good day.




Have a good'un Ruger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

This is for blood.....


----------



## Batjack (Oct 24, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2019)

Mernin, gotta Health Fair this moanin, then an awards ceremony for Monster later on! Da boy may have a 'tude, but he's getting good grades!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger, you need to go to gopher tavern on 2nd ave St.Paul. Order Coney dog.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Mng guys and gals,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Ruger, you need to go to gopher tavern on 2nd ave St.Paul. Order Coney dog.


The real coney's are in DET though,,,,

BTW,Mng Dave,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey Ruger,,,,Mng,,,,I never liked MSP,,,,my Dad was based there,even though we lived in S MI,,,,flew with my dad many times,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Mornin Bat, keebsy, Dave, Swamp!

Gotta get Jag to work, then come home and play with sharp objects. 

Holla later....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Ruger, you need to go to gopher tavern on 2nd ave St.Paul. Order Coney dog.



Dave what was the veterans bar you told me about once, in StPaul?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

keebs, Dave, SwampY.  good day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

batbro and Chief.  top of the morn


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, Dave, SwampY.  good day


Mng GW,,,,Chilly up in the mountains?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Mornin! Live from work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng GW,,,,Chilly up in the mountains?



low at the cabin hit 39* but the weather station was reporting 35* about 5 miles from here.    warming up since the sun came up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Live from work.



Good morning MzIndispensible.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Indispensible


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2019)

I got buck fever bad!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2019)

Back from the Health fair.........got da flu shot, vitals, etc. and had a sweet, sweet flash back, the young lady at the vitals table was in my kindergarten class, I was privileged to walk her AND her older brother into graduation way back when! I love seeing my babies all grown up!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Back from the Health fair.........got da flu shot, vitals, etc. and had a sweet, sweet flash back, the young lady at the vitals table was in my kindergarten class, I was privileged to walk her AND her older brother into graduation way back when! I love seeing my babies all grown up!!




That reminds me I need to get set up and take the first stage of the pneumonia shot. I don`t take flu shots any more.

What did you think of that buck The Redhead passed up on yesterday afternoon?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That reminds me I need to get set up and take the first stage of the pneumonia shot. I don`t take flu shots any more.
> 
> What did you think of that buck The Redhead passed up on yesterday afternoon?


Co-worker just told me about the pheumonia shots, he is 65 and said that he needed the "stronger" shot this year...........I haven't gotten the flu shot in years, but coworkers talked me into it........
Now, that buck?  I don't know that I could have passed that thing up, but then, I don't know that I could have shot it neither, I'da been shakin too bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Co-worker just told me about the pheumonia shots, he is 65 and said that he needed the "stronger" shot this year...........I haven't gotten the flu shot in years, but coworkers talked me into it........
> Now, that buck?  I don't know that I could have passed that thing up, but then, I don't know that I could have shot it neither, I'da been shakin too bad!




It hung around out there for 30 minutes. It takes a really big buck to rattle her cage. That one nearly made her pick up her rifle. It was easy 200+ pounds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Pneumonia takes two shots for those of us with seniority.

Don’t forget to get shingles as we were all exposed or had chicken pox as kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

Afternoon, gotta  go see my new Doc to have my meds re newed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2019)

It’s a confederate bar in St. Paul Minnesota. He has a confederate battlefield flag sent to him from an old black woman in Alabama. Blue and white stars and bars. I’ve held it in my hands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

It be dead up in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2019)

CPR needed?


----------



## Batjack (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CPR needed?


ColdPbR?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CPR needed?




We have a defibrillator in my control room, I work by myself . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

Gotta pick up hog from the processor tmrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

30 mo min. 

@Cmp1 I expect a pic of your GON sticker with snow all ova it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have a defibrillator in my control room, I work by myself . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

Headed to see my new Dr, hope he's cool. Just say NO to the fanger . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

The real songs writers aren’t on the radio.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

Rugerbro's bummed out. Trying to make someone have leaky eyes...


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2019)

Don’t know how to do videos but Uncle Lucias - keeping the wolves away. My style of music in my older days.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 24, 2019)

As most of you know, I work in science and needless to say, I am conflicted at best with religion. Having said this, after our (my and my family's) personal tragedy Monday night-Tuesday morning with my wife, I had a conversation with my great neighbor Tuesday morning. The last text conversation from my wife phone indicated that she texted our neighbor (wife) Monday night and it was not nice to say the least. 

Tuesday morning, I discussed with my neighbor the events and he was in tears (so was I). He shared with me today something that gives me cold chills. Not five minutes after our conversation Tuesday morning, his co-worker sent him the video attached with text saying, "not for you personally, but god compelled me to send this to you". 

He told me this earlier today while having a beer and discussing life with my wife still in the hospital- with tears in his eyes....again- me too!  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2019)

Just for you Ruger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rugerbro's bummed out. Trying to make someone have leaky eyes...



Not bummed, reminiscing family reunions where the voices singing sounded like him. He grew back in the mountains.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Where am I moving to? 



Crakajak said:


> Just for you RugerView attachment 987817


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Evening folks....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Well let's see, I worked on the tractor, worked on chainsaws, cut some logs(got a whole lot more to go), and we have rain coming. Reckon I'll get a break. Hope the rain is enough to do the little pond some good.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well let's see, I worked on the tractor, worked on chainsaws, cut some logs(got a whole lot more to go), and we have rain coming. Reckon I'll get a break. Hope the rain is enough to do the little pond some good.



I think I’m mowing the last time by looks of my Bermuda


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet they do, anybody can be replaced.  If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it.



That is very far from the way us old folks think. If ya'll don't think big corperations don't look at the bottom line, anybody, anywhere, anytime, for no reason at all, can be let go, for nothing you have done wrong at any time during your employment. I got that in writing; in all caps. The " If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it." , is not a viable statement.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> That is very far from the way us old folks think. If ya'll don't think big corperations don't look at the bottom line, anybody, anywhere, anytime, for no reason at all, can be let go, for nothing you have done wrong at any time during your employment. I got that in writing; in all caps. The " If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it." , is not a viable statement.



Toughest management task I ever been involved with, CEO walks you in and says 35% have to go for the company to survive. You department heads figure out where the 35% is going to come from in your department.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think I’m mowing the last time by looks of my Bermuda



I'll have several more just cutting up leaves. Although my next cut will get some grass in the mix. It slowed down significantly with the lack of rain. Won't be a whole lot more though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll have several more just cutting up leaves. Although my next cut will get some grass in the mix. It slowed down significantly with the lack of rain. Won't be a whole lot more though.



It’s probably the rain but dang it looks dormant. Mine gets sprinklers as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Toughest management task I ever been involved with, CEO walks you in and says 35% have to go for the company to survive. You department heads figure out where the 35% is going to come from in your department.



Yessir, and there ain't a dang thing anybody can do about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s probably the rain but dang it looks dormant. Mine gets sprinklers as well.




You gone for a few days, right?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, and there ain't a dang thing anybody can do about it.



Nope, we were working military charters heavy and when Obama cut the military budget the business just dried up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You gone for a few days, right?



Leave Sunday come back Thursday. Another manager has been asking me to go up there and help them. I’m overdue to go up there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Don’t know how to do videos but Uncle Lucias - keeping the wolves away. My style of music in my older days.



Here you are sir, my kinda music as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Toughest management task I ever been involved with, CEO walks you in and says 35% have to go for the company to survive. You department heads figure out where the 35% is going to come from in your department.


I will give H22 credit for getting  every one of the ones he had to drop the hammer on found them a job before he had to fire em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Glad the economy is booming, don’t want to do any of that again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Had to fire a few in my day, but they all brought in on their selves, most of them still call me up every once in a while.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here you are sir, my kinda music as well.


Thank you sir. A song truly of the working man


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Where am I moving to?


Next road past fawn drive


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Leave Sunday come back Thursday. Another manager has been asking me to go up there and help them. I’m overdue to go up there.



Cut it when you get back, probably be the last time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Next road past fawn drive


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Had to fire a few in my day, but they all brought in on their selves, most of them still call me up every once in a while.



Evenin Bo$$!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2019)

I don’t think most people understand the trauma of firing someone. It affects more than one person. I’m to old and wore out to work anymore but I can assure you I don’t want to be in that position again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Next road past fawn drive



There’s Fawn Dr in Dawsonville and Canton


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Bo$$!



Evening Jeff, you gonna be back up this way anytime soon?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Speaking of the workin man.....






Y’all watch out for this one, he’s kinda on the jagged edge, but this I like.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger, you should have got a delivery today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, you gonna be back up this way anytime soon?



I was just up there BO$$, sorry I missed you. I was riding with somebody else and we had to pick up another guy too.

I’ll look at my schedule, I might have a Nashville in December.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ruger, you should have got a delivery today.



Yesterday, I posted you a message here. It smells amazing. Our little dog is guarding the counter top.

Can/should I freeze this until Thanks giving.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2019)

Present.
Accounted For.

Evenin' Folks.
I'm fixin' some store bought, fresh frozen Chicken Parmesan.

It's pretty good with homemade garlic bread..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yesterday, I posted you a message here. It smells amazing. Our little dog is guarding the counter top.
> 
> Can/should I freeze this until Thanks giving.



If you have somewhere you can keep it cool and dry you will be fine. Just dont let it sweat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you have somewhere you can keep it cool and dry you will be fine. Just dont let it sweat.



Ok I got that covered.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 24, 2019)

Nite y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ok I got that covered.



Ruger, one I got from BO$$ wayyy back I hung it in my crawl space (pretty high) in the cloth bag. I’d go out pull it out, go in the kitchen and carve off what I needed and put it back until it was gone.

Grandfather used to keep his hanging in an old boxcar he had as a storage building way back in the day. Never refrigerated them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

I bet your basement would be ideal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> That is very far from the way us old folks think. If ya'll don't think big corperations don't look at the bottom line, anybody, anywhere, anytime, for no reason at all, can be let go, for nothing you have done wrong at any time during your employment. I got that in writing; in all caps. The " If you do your job right day to day, you don't have to worry about it." , is not a viable statement.




okay Chris . . . and that's me being nice...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2019)

My Granddaddy use to walk out to the smoke house, pull out his pocket knife, cut a nice slice off of the ham and eat it. He would say, "Believe that one is bout right".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2019)

You ever get tired of people lies and bull crap ????  

Gonna crash 'fo I get banded . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

morning


----------



## Batjack (Oct 25, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Morn folks....be headed out in few


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Headed to the stand shortly. Looks like we just might have some rain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like rain here in a bit for us. Storms in AL.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like rain here in a bit for us. Storms in AL.




It`s done warmed back up some too. Always a fun walk in the dark to the stand I plan to hunt this morning. It`s named "Rattlesnake" for good reason.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cool breeze blowing and sprinkling rain now, talk later.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning y’all. Headed to Macon to see doc. If he like what he be seeing then it will be killing time for dem deers for me finally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning y’all. Headed to Macon to see doc. If he like what he be seeing then it will be killing time for dem deers for me finally.



Hoping for a good report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Mornin folks!

I set the coffee pot up, fed the dogs and walked out with them, came back and realized I forgot to turn the coffee pot on.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning evabody.Humting a quota hunt.Man killed a 10 pointer 200 yards from me yesterday.Suppose to start raining within a couple hrs
Guess I will pull out the blind for the morning.Safe travels and good reports for evabody tody.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> I'm teed off at the world because I can't go into the woods and even watch the critters roaming about for now.  I doubt that I will get to really hunt any this season either.
> 
> ...


Today is Friday buds,,,,????


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

EAGLE ......Your a day early.....You have to find and accept contentment every day.I can,t do the thingsI am use to doing.It drove me crazy until I foumd that most things that irritate me I have no control over.The things that I can control I take a positive attitude about or  I become a sad sack.Caretaking can become burdensome at times
...esecially if it is not appreciated like we think it should.Hope your day gets better as it is the only day we have today and we can,t get it back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Mornin swampy.Hope the sun comes out today for you.l


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin swampy.Hope the sun comes out today for you.l


Mng buds,,,,not much sun today as usual for this time of the year,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> I'm teed off at the world because I can't go into the woods and even watch the critters roaming about for now.  I doubt that I will get to really hunt any this season either.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my feelings everyday,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

I love hunting on rainy days. It's like the morning goes on and on. Best of luck to you folks that are goat hunting. Hope I'm there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng buds,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Mng night feeder,,,,????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning from ATL crew.....Craka I still dont know where Ruger Road is, there's several Fawn Rds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Chicken fried steak and gravy for dinner, the wifey is cooking.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chicken fried steak and gravy for dinner, the wifey is cooking.


Triple like


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Morning from ATL crew.....Craka I still dont know where Ruger Road is, there's several Fawn Rds.


Almo wma in south Talbot Co.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Think I’ll go see if I can move some logs into position to saw up before the bulk of the rain gets here. Just get it ready for when I can get to it. It’s mostly stacked up right now. 

I’ve already had some sprinkles.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2019)

Moanin, I sure WISH it was Saturday, 'cause I'd still be asleep!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I’ll go see if I can move some logs into position to saw up before the bulk of the rain gets here. Just get it ready for when I can get to it. It’s mostly stacked up right now.
> 
> I’ve already had some sprinkles.


I think I will just sit here and hunt.Always liked cutting wood.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Moanin, I sure WISH it was Saturday, 'cause I'd still be asleep!


Go back to bed and tell evabody EE said it was Sataday.'


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

My first visitors


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I think I will just sit here and hunt.Always liked cutting wood.


Me too,,,,when I was able,,,,used to love brush,Bush hogging our gas lines with the big Green tractor,,,,with the 72 in brush,Bush hog on it,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,,when I was able,,,,used to love brush,Bush hogging our gas lines with the big Green tractor,,,,with the 72 in brush,Bush hog on it,,,,


I sold all my equipment with the farm.Had a top om the tractor.Made it a lot more fun without the sun bearing down on me im August-Sept.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I sold all my equipment with the farm.Had a top om the tractor.Made it a lot more fun without the sun bearing down on me im August-Sept.


We had a cage on ours,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> My first visitorsView attachment 987867


Pretty area,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Just needs to be colder.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

I swear you and BOG would have us 35 degrees and hip deep in snow come first day of season. 



Nicodemus said:


> Just needs to be colder.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 987869


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I swear you and BOG would have us 35 degrees and hip deep in snow come first day of season.


Indeed! It was 39 yesterday morning, slept with the windows open all night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mornin! It's Friday!!!
I'm just GON leave this right here. Not crazy bout the video, but every song tells a story.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Some where there's pic of MrsH with little round glasses.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Picked up a 10 lb box of bacon for 17$ yesterday. Nice thick cut bacon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some where there's pic of MrsH with little round glasses.


And a leather strap around my forehead with long hair parted in the middle. 


blood on the ground said:


> Picked up a 10 lb box of bacon for 17$ yesterday. Nice thick cut bacon!


Are you kidding? Bacon is more expensive than steak these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a leather strap around my forehead with long hair parted in the middle.
> 
> Are you kidding? Bacon is more expensive than steak these days.


Not kidding at all


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a leather strap around my forehead with long hair parted in the middle.
> 
> Are you kidding? Bacon is more expensive than steak these days.


The box says odd size pieces but when I opened it up it nice thick slices.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Kroger has Smiths on sale every few months. When that happens, I buy a case and freeze it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! It's Friday!!!
> I'm just GON leave this right here. Not crazy bout the video, but every song tells a story.


Remember the motown,,,,CKLW played motown all the time,,,,Windsor station,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The box says odd size pieces but when I opened it up it nice thick slices.


You won!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a leather strap around my forehead with long hair parted in the middle.
> 
> Funny what you dredge up from memory, late 60s the girls all went nuts for plum knit vests. Hip length plum knit vests were every where, along with lots of little round glasses.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I swear you and BOG would have us 35 degrees and hip deep in snow come first day of season.


It makes for better hunting and nowhere near the sketers


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Here ya go Mrs H,,,,
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> It makes for better hunting and nowhere near the sketers


Well,it's cold here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Picked up a 10 lb box of bacon for 17$ yesterday. Nice thick cut bacon!



Craving flung, I'll be frying bacon tomorrow morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

And don't forget hand knitted ponchos. They are coming back in style. 
Back int the day, we would colorful put patches over our wore out jeans. Today you can't hardly find a pair of jeans that don't have holes all over em.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The box says odd size pieces but when I opened it up it nice thick slices.


Thats what I add to my deer burger.Add some garlic powder and Kazam great deer burgers that aren,t dry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Remember the motown,,,,CKLW played motown all the time,,,,Windsor station,,,,


Motown music was good music. I like all music. My man Harry Connick, Jr. was on GMA this mornin. I didn't get to see it.  He's one fine looking coon butt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Motown music was good music. I like all music. My man Harry Connick, Jr. was on GMA this mornin. I didn't get to see it.  He's one fine looking coon butt.


One of my wife's favorites,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And don't forget hand knitted ponchos. They are coming back in style.
> Back int the day, we would colorful put patches over our wore out jeans. Today you can't hardly find a pair of jeans that don't have holes all over em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning!!  Need to get motivated like Chiefbro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2019)

Got some family stuff to take care of, ya'll have a great Friday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning!!  Need to get motivated like Chiefbro !!!




Bait us up a dove field. And a beaver pond.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Bait us up a dove field. And a beaver pond.




I just happen to have both in my back yard !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Waiting to get my fuel pump rebuilt on my tractor.  Can't believe it's gonna cost me over $1k to just have it rebuilt, not including labor to pull it, and re install it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

I came almighty close to buying me a tractor last month. One of those John Deere packages with the trailer and a couple of implements. I still might after the first of the year. I need a front end loader right regular.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I came almighty close to buying me a tractor last month. One of those John Deere packages with the trailer and a couple of implements. I still might after the first of the year. I need a front end loader right regular.




4wd ???  FEL loader is the bomb !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting to get my fuel pump rebuilt on my tractor.  Can't believe it's gonna cost me over $1k to just have it rebuilt, not including labor to pull it, and re install it.


Wow,,,,is your tractor a Blue one or green one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4wd ???  FEL loader is the bomb !!!



Yep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I came almighty close to buying me a tractor last month. One of those John Deere packages with the trailer and a couple of implements. I still might after the first of the year. I need a front end loader right regular.


Don't buy a JD,,,,parts are horrendously priced,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't buy a JD,,,,parts are horrendously priced,,,,




It`s all in who you know.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I came almighty close to buying me a tractor last month. One of those John Deere packages with the trailer and a couple of implements. I still might after the first of the year. I need a front end loader right regular.


What size are you looking for?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting to get my fuel pump rebuilt on my tractor.  Can't believe it's gonna cost me over $1k to just have it rebuilt, not including labor to pull it, and re install it.


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> What size are you looking for?




3025 E


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Buy the Orange one,,,,think their built there in GA,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just happen to have both in my back yard !!!


Maybe we can start a new video series.....Huntin wiith Quack and his sidekick possum.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Have a buddy who has a Kubota,,,,12 yrs,,,,blew a hydraulic line,,,,that's it,,,,3 cylinder diesel,,,,fel,hoe,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Buy the Orange one,,,,think their built there in GA,,,,




That would be my second choice, but I`ll stick with green.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,is your tractor a Blue one or green one?




Blue (Ford)  less than 200hrs on it.  New pump is $2k.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blue (Ford)  less than 200hrs on it.  New pump is $2k.


Unbelievable,,,,my buddy has a JD backhoe,,,,5000 for the hydraulic pump,,,,he R2 himself,,,,can't rebuild,,,,have to get from JD dealer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be my second choice, but I`ll stick with green.


Some of them are made in China,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Some of them are made in China,,,,




Go buy your choice of whatever you want. And quit preaching to the choir.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Go buy your choice of whatever you want. And quit preaching to the choir.


No preaching,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

I bought a new JD for my place back in AR, lots of $$$$$.
When I sold out and moved to GA I wasn't wanting to repeat that act.
I bought one of the Yanmars that had the exact same engine that my JD had in it.
It was a very basic tractor but never failed me and got the job done.
When I sold my acreage the old boy was tickled with the deal he got for a turn key tactor, trailer and implements.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Nic,my advice is to buy as much tractor as you can afford.My 30 hp did great for bushog work.Mine was 2 wd .You will like having a fel.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Nic,my advice is to buy as much tractor as you can afford.My 30 hp did great for bushog work.Mine was 2 wd .You will like having a fel.



I agree with this, mowing was one thing but when put to work under load,I wanted more tractor.

I never had to use the Yanmar for much besides mowing and carrying in the front bucket.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Somebody got a itchy fanger and about to use it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody got a itchy fanger and about to use it.




Whatchu gonna scratch ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Gonna try something new to us tonight, melt a stick 'o butter, slice up a lemon, layer lemon on the butter, add lb of skrimps, then sprinkle with a pack of dry Italian seasoning, bake 350 for 15 minutes..  Easy peasy !!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody got a itchy fanger and about to use it.


Don,t scratch your privates in case its thunder wood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu gonna scratch ???


Not mine ...


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I agree with this, mowing was one thing but when put to work under load,I wanted more tractor.
> 
> I never had to use the Yanmar for much besides mowing and carrying in the front bucket.


Red clay digging is hard on a fel.Sand is a lot easier.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 25, 2019)

Ok time to go back to da truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mercy me.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mercy me.



IKR????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna try something new to us tonight, melt a stick 'o butter, slice up a lemon, layer lemon on the butter, add lb of skrimps, then sprinkle with a pack of dry Italian seasoning, bake 350 for 15 minutes..  Easy peasy !!




Mebbe  put the skrimp/butter on a bed of rice ??  Thinking melted Gouda cheese poured over it.  Bro said try it first before doctoring on it.  I can't help myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe  put the skrimp/butter on a bed of rice ??  Thinking melted Gouda cheese poured over it.  Bro said try it first before doctoring on it.  I can't help myself.




I agree with your brother.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

I was thinking about the JD tractor I had. That compact tractor was a 4WD, 3 cylinder desiel. It was going over or through what ever was in front of it. That dang thing would climb tree geared down. It was a great little tractor. I believe it was 18K new in mid 90s dollars with front loader, box blade and bush hog.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was thinking about the JD tractor I had. That compact tractor was a 4WD, 3 cylinder desiel. It was going over or through what ever was in front of it. That dang thing would climb tree geared down. It was a great little tractor. I believe it was 18K new in mid 90s dollars with front loader, box blade and bush hog.




If I play my cards right, I`ll be able to get that same rig, with a two axle trailer to haul it all, for close to that same price.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I play my cards right, I`ll be able to get that same rig, with a two axle trailer to haul it all, for close to that same price.



Yep, it came with a trailer as well.
That sounds like a good price today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

About time for me to eat a platter of fried chicken and fried taters, and The Lady and I are headed to some deer stands.

Ya`ll have a good day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> About time for me to eat a platter of fried chicken and fried taters, and The Lady and I are headed to some deer stands.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good day.



Good luck to both of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> I set the coffee pot up, fed the dogs and walked out with them, came back and realized I forgot to turn the coffee pot on.



Sounds like you needed a cup of coffee before setting up the coffee pot.




blood on the ground said:


> Picked up a 10 lb box of bacon for 17$ yesterday. Nice thick cut bacon!



Did you get two?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> About time for me to eat a platter of fried chicken and fried taters, and The Lady and I are headed to some deer stands.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good day.



You have a good day too.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2019)

Nic gonna be napping in the deer stand this afternoon


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Nic gonna be napping in the deer stand this afternoon




That`s probably true, if the chicken will hurry up and get done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Gonna ease down into the field and pew pew ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Cow and a flat rock affect in 30132. I need me another box stand for days like this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

East-southeast wind here, and it will mess me up where I wanted to set this evening. Bad knee says I`m not going down into the swamp to get in an alternate. Not today anyway. Reckon I`ll set here and eat chicken till I founder.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Cow and a flat rock affect in 30132. I need me another box stand for days like this.



Not the news I wanted, was hoping to get to waste management before that started.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning!!  Need to get motivated like Chiefbro !!!



I definitely got motivated Quackbro. I just about cut into length all the wood I was going to cut. That was unstacking and moving it out of a pile with tractor and gin pile, no FEL. 

Anyway, Fixin to go knock out the last 5-6 logs waiting on me and I’m done for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Cow and a flat rock affect in 30132. I need me another box stand for days like this.



I better boogie!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I definitely got motivated Quackbro. I just about cut into length all the wood I was going to cut. That was unstacking and moving it out of a pile with tractor and gin pile, no FEL.
> 
> Anyway, Fixin to go knock out the last 5-6 logs waiting on me and I’m done for the day.


You're a better man than me Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

Got home from getting chicken feed etc and realized I left something in the basket.   Called store and they went out and put it at the front counter.    Another 45 minute round trip to town to get said item.

Almost too late to slip into a stand.   Might should sit in the portable truck stand over a field.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Batjack said:


> You're a better man than me Chief.



I had to get r done before this rain comes in. I still haven’t had but just a very light sprinkle early this Mornin. 

It’s all cut and stacked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2019)

It has commenced a monsoon here. Kinda glad we stayed at the house.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool pic !!  Some people should take heed . .



dem*rats ARE NOT PEOPLE.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 25, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope everyone has a great evening, GOOD SUPPER and sleep good for Saturday's hunt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Present.
> 
> Accounted For.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening, GOOD SUPPER and sleep good for Saturday's hunt!



Backatcha Big7


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Ran 5 does and 2 lil bucks outta the field.  Gonna try the new recipe to us, but Dawn's cooking the stone ground grits and I'm gonna cook some sausage , all separate.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wifey had dinner waiting, nice change in our lives.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wifey had dinner waiting, nice change in our lives.




Wish I had you cheekun fried steak, my all time favorite.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cheekun fried steak, mashed taters, gravy and green beans. I’m gonna be cracking the Knob Creek shortly, good evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

It's gotta be white gravey, cause I'm a rascist !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

man just had to drive from Cartersville to Bremen and back in my daughter's little SUV. Rain all the way! Her car hydroplaned with me! I didn't panic, I just let of the gas and turned into the skid a little! It could've been bad as I was surrounded by other cars. That's the first time I have ever had that happen like that! I did come up with a couple new cuss words during the event!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> man just had to drive from Cartersville to Bremen and back in my daughter's little SUV. Rain all the way! Her car hydroplaned with me! I didn't panic, I just let of the gas and turned into the skid a little! It could've been bad as I was surrounded by other cars. That's the first time I have ever had that happen like that! I did come up with a couple new cuss words during the event!



pants need cleaning?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> man just had to drive from Cartersville to Bremen and back in my daughter's little SUV. Rain all the way! Her car hydroplaned with me! I didn't panic, I just let of the gas and turned into the skid a little! It could've been bad as I was surrounded by other cars. That's the first time I have ever had that happen like that! I did come up with a couple new cuss words during the event!



Bro I know what that feels like. I had just moved to GA. I was headed to Bass Pro in Lawrenceville when I hit a deep puddle. Dodge 2500 broke loose, I must have went from sideways left and right four times. How I didn’t hit someone in that traffic I’ll never know. I finally got it straightened up with my heart pounding away.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Glad your ok, that’s scary stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bro I know what that feels like. I had just moved to GA. I was headed to Bass Pro in Lawrenceville when I hit a deep puddle. Dodge 2500 broke loose, I must have went from sideways left and right four times. How I didn’t hit someone in that traffic I’ll never know. I finally got it straightened up with my heart pounding away.


That sounds worse than mine


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That sounds worse than mine



Folks was driving by giving me the thumbs up to see if I was ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks was driving by giving me the thumbs up to see if I was ok.


I caused a mess on 85 crossing from SC into GA once. My father in law had loaded a dog house into my truck and said he strapped it down. I took for his word and didn't check behind him. Needless to say it exited the truck onto the highway! Ole boy behind me drove his truck like Dale Sr pass in the grass! 3rd car back was a SC state trooper! I didn't have a good day that day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2019)

I offer my apologies to all of you fellow Drivelers because earlier this morning, I thought that today was really Saturday and posted as such.

I didn't realize it immediately BUT when I did I felt so stupid that I did go back and delete my original post.  Some of my online friends thought that I had really lost my mind though..........and at that point I was wondering about that myself !!

Just a couple of minutes after I deleted it, my girlfriend called me and asked if we could have lunch together, and of course, I said YES.  Then I told her just how stupid that I was for thinking today was Saturday and I knew that she was supposed to be out of town today to attend her son's competition event.  She laughed and said NO, that is definitely tomorrow.  Thankfully when we did meet for lunch, she gave me a hug and a kiss and we both laughed about what had happened.

Since I got home from our lunch, I have done basically NOTHING for the rest of the afternoon except relax as much as possible.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2019)

Blood, I am surely glad that you didn't have a major catastrophe earlier today and that you are SAFE without any injuries etc to yourself or any others.  I'm sure the "pucker factor" was off of the scale for sure.   

I'm sending some extra Prayers your way tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

I had breakfast tonight. Waffles, scrambled eggs, sausage, chocolate milk. 

As Nic would say, I’m about foundered/floundered....whatever it is. They both bout the same ain’t they?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I caused a mess on 85 crossing from SC into GA once. My father in law had loaded a dog house into my truck and said he strapped it down. I took for his word and didn't check behind him. Needless to say it exited the truck onto the highway! Ole boy behind me drove his truck like Dale Sr pass in the grass! 3rd car back was a SC state trooper! I didn't have a good day that day!



Old hunting buddy of mine was coming back from rabbit hunting. 4 beagles were in the back of his step side Chevy truck in their box. He gets to where I-55 meets I-40 and decides to take his jacket off. He starts sliding the jacket off his shoulders then gets it stuck and can’t move his arm much. He leaves the road down into the wide grassy median between the freeway loops. After jumping a couple drains he gets the truck stopped. He gets out and there’s 4 beagles looking at him like what happened boss. The dog box had launched out of the truck sat far from the truck. Wonder him and the dogs made it unharmed.

YES, I rode him hard about this. Told him I was buying his dogs travel insurance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks was driving by giving me the thumbs up to see if I was ok.




Not sure that was a thumbs up bro . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure that was a thumbs up bro . .



There may have been a mix...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve got a few I prefer not to relive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

I’d venture to say my worse ever I was only doing about 2-3 mph. It was just a few years ago.

Sitting at a Stop light with MizT one morning about 8:30 am at an intersection crossing Hwy 19-41 in Hampton right across from ATL Motor Speedway.

We had just dropped her car off for some service at our shop we used and she was going to take my truck and go on to work.

We were chit chatting and I was sipping on my coffee. The light was red and I looked in my rear view for some reason and noted that no one was behind me.

The light turned green and we were just talking about stuff in general and I paused before rolling off. When I did roll away out into the lane I poked, really poked for some reason.

Next thing I know I see a white flash about a foot from my front bumper fly by. I didn’t even hit my brake it happened so fast. I looked at what I just saw and it was a 1 ton service truck body with a small crane, tool boxes, stuff loaded in the back, etc., and he just ran that light @ 60 mph.

My life flashed before my eyes in that split second, ruined my day actually.

When we got home and before MizT left for work I got my tape measure out of the garage and measured from a foot in front of my bumper to the center of my door-7’. I felt really weird the rest of the day and gave MizT a hug before she left in that truck for work.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d venture to say my worse ever I was only doing about 2-3 mph. It was just a few years ago.
> 
> Sitting at a Stop light with MizT one morning about 8:30 am at an intersection crossing Hwy 19-41 in Hampton right across from ATL Motor Speedway.
> 
> ...


Dang Jeff


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d venture to say my worse ever I was only doing about 2-3 mph. It was just a few years ago.
> 
> Sitting at a Stop light with MizT one morning about 8:30 am at an intersection crossing Hwy 19-41 in Hampton right across from ATL Motor Speedway.
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d venture to say my worse ever I was only doing about 2-3 mph. It was just a few years ago.
> 
> Sitting at a Stop light with MizT one morning about 8:30 am at an intersection crossing Hwy 19-41 in Hampton right across from ATL Motor Speedway.
> 
> ...




Like you I really don't like talking 'bout the close ones, your story just made me change pants.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

It was a wake up call for sure. I look both ways before crossing at any of those stop lights now. 

I aggravate MizT and my daughter about it every chance I get too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Funny as heck, dog across the road(Doberman) likes to bark at nothing all the time.

Ric doesn’t usually bark @ nothing, but he and that Dobe are conversing about something right now. 

Probably saying, “Will you shut up for a change?”


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

It worked, Dobe shutup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Laneybird said:


> Dang Jeff




Hey Lane, how you doing sir?


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 25, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Lane, how you doing sir?


I'm all right I guess. One day at a time. Dislike this bag I'm having to wear. Beats the alternative though.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 25, 2019)

Nite y’all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Laneybird said:


> I'm all right I guess. One day at a time. Dislike this bag I'm having to wear. Beats the alternative though.




Indeed it does! I'm glad you're here to complain about it.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 26, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Mornin' folks.
Hope yall have a GREAT WEEKEND !!☺?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

morning batbro and bigs

struggled to get up even though I was awake just being lazy today.

coffee and cool air outside are helping


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Good Saturday morning crew....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good Saturday morning crew....



No rain here yet.   

morning Ruger.    Found where they put trout in a couple places this past week.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No rain here yet.
> 
> morning Ruger.    Found where they put trout in a couple places this past week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

Supposed to start raining here around dinner time so we gonna go set a stand this morning and try to get out before it commences. It just ain`t fun getting caught out in the rain anymore.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

It was raining when I went to bed last night and light sprinkling now.

Unless the bottom falls out I’m getting caught up at work. Time to start chasing some fish in the cooler weather.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was raining when I went to bed last night and light sprinkling now.
> 
> Unless the bottom falls out I’m getting caught up at work. Time to start chasing some fish in the cooler weather.


The pond's coming back up with all this rain......just say'n.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning folks! My kids and I get to see my wife today for the first time since Monday night/Tuesday morning. She get to come home tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

I bet it needed it as dry as it got. We might have to gather by waters edge and do some baptizing one weekend.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning folks! My kids and I get to see my wife today for the first time since Monday night/Tuesday morning. She get to come home tomorrow.



Good for you folks, your family is on my mind frequently. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning folks! My kids and I get to see my wife today for the first time since Monday night/Tuesday morning. She get to come home tomorrow.


Good to hear Bro. Keep in mind that "A journey of  thousand miles begins with but one step."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning folks! My kids and I get to see my wife today for the first time since Monday night/Tuesday morning. She get to come home tomorrow.



wooooo whooooo.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2019)

That's good @Patriot44 ...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

There’s a simple prayer that closes services in my faith. It’s the most you can hope for anyone and always fits.

“May God the Father bless you, God the Son heal you, God the Holy Spirit give you strength. May God the holy and undivided Trinity guard your body, save your soul, and bring you safely to his heavenly country; where he lives and reigns for ever and ever. Amen.”


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,good to hear Pat 44,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning from the woods in God's Country.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Swampy, Nic, trad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Mornin folks!

I woke up before all the early birds this morn and almost cockadoodledood, but went on back to my roost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning folks! My kids and I get to see my wife today for the first time since Monday night/Tuesday morning. She get to come home tomorrow.



Hope all is well P44!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

No rain here, and didn’t really get all that much either. Breezy this morn, but could really use much more rain in these ponds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Better get these dogs out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY SATURDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!!!

Yep, I got the day right this time !!!  




Well late yesterday afternoon, I noticed that the Wisteria vines from my neighbor's yard had apparently grown another 50-75 feet up into the trees recently and had crossed over and began to attach itself onto my incoming phone line.  Well about an hour or so ago, I decided to get my telescoping "pole saw" with the rope attached for leverage with the hinged blade clipper and also the razor-sharp length of saw attached to the end and try to cut back some of this nightmare.

Well after about 25 minutes, that task whipped me to a frazzle as that is some of the toughest kinds of vines etc on this planet.  There were not any neighbors out and about to see me get my rear-end kicked so maybe that was a good thing.  For now, I am sitting here with a small fan blowing some cool air on me trying to cool back down before I take a shower.

My Daughter is right as sometimes I am one of the most hard-headed idiots on the planet.  I knew better than attempt this endeavor but it needed to be done ASAP before more rain came along and it grew another 2 miles longer !!!

There will be nothing but REST for me for the remainder of this weekend and I just hope that my right arm gets more strength back soon and that the flesh color returns again soon as well because it looks terrible to with all of this black and blue bruising etc from my wrist dang near to the bend in my elbow.

On Thursday, my Cardiologist also advised me that thankfully I got to the hospital really quickly recently with my heart blockage problem and he advised me that my Left Anterior Descending Artery was 90 % blocked.  Thankfully, my heart is now functioning fine again and hopefully I won't have any future problems. 

The other good news from my doctor was the fact that my stents installed in my Right Coronary Artery back 12 1/2 years ago when I suffered a heart attack are still working well.  Hopefully these latest ones will also work as well as the previous ones.

I hope that all of you will have a good day and enjoy some quality time with your family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Decided I needed a neck and shoulder massage. Just might let my barber cut my hair while I’m here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Mike, Wisteria is one of the most difficult invasives to deal with imo.

Speaking of your stents, glad to hear they are working well. when I had my little heart attacks it was my LAD also that was blocked. I wish they could've just used stents, but my Cardiologist thought it would be better to do a single bypass because there was a small branch near the blockage. Fortunately, they didn't have to open me wide open to do that single bypass. I had what they call a CABG. In the medical field they pronounce it as 'cabbage'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Decided I needed a neck and shoulder massage. Just might let my barber cut my hair while I’m here.




Jag and I are headin to ours in a few minutes ourselves....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2019)

Going in for a mid day hunt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Going in for a mid day hunt.



No deer hurt by me this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Mannn, walked into our Barber shop and it was slap full, never seen it like this. I reckon I don’t usually come here on Saturday’s.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mrs Ruger has the day off, I been advised I have a date this afternoon. I’ll follow her lead and see what she has on her mind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm midway down a ridge line right where hardwoods and pine begin to mix. I can see good down in those big pines. Dogwoods are still holding foliage so seeing up the ridge is a little difficult. Wind is in my face.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

Other than a small flock of turkeys, nothing moved around me this morning. The Redhead didn`t see any either. Maybe this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mrs Ruger has the day off, I been advised I have a date this afternoon. I’ll follow her lead and see what she has on her mind.



Did she tell you who you had a date with?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Other than a small flock of turkeys, nothing moved around me this morning. The Redhead didn`t see any either. Maybe this evening.



Strange as I figured they would be moving before this front moves in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Strange as I figured they would be moving before this front moves in.




Me too. None of the usual birds, squirrels, nothing moved but those turkeys. Even the covey of quail that I see every time I sit that stand didn`t make a showing today.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too. None of the usual birds, squirrels, nothing moved but those turkeys. Even the covey of quail that I see every time I sit that stand didn`t make a showing today.


Must all be in hiding. Might be a bigger "front" than we've been told about. Even the buck tree rat that runs across my deck twice per hour is quite.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

looks like the front turned northward as a warm front by looking at a radar map.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looks like the front turned northward as a warm front by looking at a radar map.


Still eerily quite and dusky in 30127.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

I hope the weather don't turn evil...."Daisey" won't like me tote'n her down the stairs over my shoulder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm midway down a ridge line right where hardwoods and pine begin to mix. I can see good down in those big pines. Dogwoods are still holding foliage so seeing up the ridge is a little difficult. Wind is in my face.



Sounds like a pretty spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Daggum woman messed my haircut up! 
 

I knowed better to sit in her chair, but the place was packed. Gonna have to get MizT to straighten it up best she can.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum woman messed my haircut up!
> 
> 
> I knowed better to sit in her chair, but the place was packed. Gonna have to get MizT to straighten it up best she can.



It will grow out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

My “date” ends up being helper to decorate for Halloween.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2019)

Cut my own hair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

If this wind doesn`t settle and go in one direction, I`ll be setting out the hunt this evening. it`s going ever whichaway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My “date” ends up being helper to decorate for Halloween.




Ha Ha Ha 

Glad my SO doesn't do the decorate thing except for Christmas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Cut my own hair.



I've done the same since college.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  My weekend to work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Cut my own hair.




Got my first haircut in 3 years day before yesterday. The Redhead is a retired hair dresser.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Glad my SO doesn't do the decorate thing except for Christmas.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Mrs Ruger has a collection she rotates by holiday and season.
> There‘s bunch of storage tubs in the basement she stores the stuff in off season.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  My weekend to work.



Short week?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

My barber shop is old school, hot towels and straight razors.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Short week?




48hrs.  But I finally got my 3 days off in a row.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

That’s cool, I thought I had 3 days lined up after coming back but that fell apart.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Overcast and windy in the MON.  Got some fresh poke steak and hot link sausage from the hog my nephew killed.  Meatloaf/smashed taters n peas for work supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Cut my own hair.







gobbleinwoods said:


> I've done the same since college.



I've got too good of hair, ain't choppin it up myself. 

She ain't either no more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Wonder if it's gonna be a slip n slide kinda night ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got too good of hair, ain't choppin it up myself.
> 
> She ain't either no more.



Are you implying I chop up my hair?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got too good of hair, ain't choppin it up myself.
> 
> She ain't either no more.




Chiefbro does have an impressive head 'o hair, that's why we don't wear hats.  Don't wanna cover up all this pretty !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Put a small stack of seasoned Oak and Pecan firewood up at the head of the driveway and a FOR SALE sign next to it. Then, I went out to the main road to my road(I'm the 1st house on left) and put a sign with an arrow to my direction. 

1st car that road by Jag went runnin up the driveway tryin to flag them down. 

Not sure this is going to work out. That boy will be up there after dark with a flashlight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Put a small stack of seasoned Oak and Pecan firewood up at the head of the driveway and a FOR SALE sign next to it. Then, I went out to the main road to my road(I'm the 1st house on left) and put a sign with an arrow to my direction.
> 
> 1st car that road by Jag went runnin up the driveway tryin to flag them down.
> 
> Not sure this is going to work out. That boy will be up there after dark with a flashlight.





Be some good smoking wood !!  Jag'll load it up for $5 !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro does have an impressive head 'o hair, that's why we don't wear hats.  Don't wanna cover up all this pretty !!!!




Funny story....

Years ago when I was about 17 I had my NEW girlfriend over at the house. My older brother started flirting with her and got to the point where he was actually aggravating her and being a jerk. I finally told him to shutup and obviously he said, "make me".  Well, I had no choice at that point in front of my new galfriend and confronted him. 

We wound up on the ground, as boys usually do, but I got a lock on him and he couldn't do anything. I lectured him in front of her and that just ticked him off more, but I was trying to embarrass him for how he was acting. 

Anyway, I finally let him up and I could tell it embarrassed him in front of her. He said, "The only thing you got goin for ya is your Hair" 

I said, "Yeah maybe so, but I also got this FOXY girlfriend that you don't have too".


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

I swear, I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Chief reminding me of my foolishness growing up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you implying I chop up my hair?



No sir, I'm implying that when I've attempted to cut mine I chopped it up, unless I just buzzed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chief reminding me of my foolishness growing up.



Sometimes when ya think back on that stuff all you can do is.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chief reminding me of my foolishness growing up.




My older brother thought he was Casanova @ about 18-20. He was more like Steve Martin in the JERK.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a pretty spot.


Nice spot indeed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2019)

Rain coming down hard this evening! Me and my bride are vacuum sealing bacon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

I was about 5 and my uncle came in from working the garden. He made him a PBJ and poured a glass of cold whole milk. My Pap hollered at him to come help with something. He left I ate the sandwich and was drinking the milk when my youngest uncle came in, I scatted. When my older uncle returned he found the youngest and no sandwich. Pretty soon their tussling in the living room floor. Pap comes in wiping sweat and finds them fighting. He turns around and goes and cuts down 4-5 ft young chestnut. He goes to whooping on my uncles, chestnuts are flying everywhere as he is whooping on them. I stayed gone all afternoon, said nothing. I got grown before I confessed that sin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice spot indeed! View attachment 988044View attachment 988045



Yessir, I could see deer sneakin through there.

Getting a light rain here now. First of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was about 5 and my uncle came in from working the garden. He made him a PBJ and poured a glass of cold whole milk. My Pap hollered at him to come help with something. He left I ate the sandwich and was drinking the milk when my youngest uncle came in, I scatted. When my older uncle returned he found the youngest and no sandwich. Pretty soon their tussling in the living room floor. Pap comes in wiping sweat and finds them fighting. He turns around and goes and cuts down 4-5 ft young chestnut. He goes to whooping on my uncles, chestnuts are flying everywhere as he is whooping on them. I stayed gone lall afternoon, said nothing. I got grown before I confessed that sin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Well that rain didn’t last long, for now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Headed to liquor store, got to stock the adult treat bowl.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Chief... don't never...ever... let no woman cut your hair! No matter how you tell her to cut it, she'll cut it how SHE THINKS it should be because (unlike a male barber) she KNOWS that you won't punch her in the mouth for messing it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Chief... don't never...ever... let no woman cut your hair! No matter how you tell her to cut it, she'll cut it how SHE THINKS it should be because (unlike a male barber) she KNOWS that you won't punch her in the mouth for messing it up.



I hear ya, but I have had some good haircuts by females in the past. There’s one where I was, but screwed up and didn’t wait on her like I usually do. There were too many waiting on her, just like me and for that very reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2019)

Y’all still getting rain up there?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes sir sprinkling from Kennesaw to Cartersville


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Here too....thankfully.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Love dunking some meatloaf/salmon in some smashed taters..


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 988065View attachment 988066


Too much time on her hands!
Just kidding.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Too much time on her hands!
> Just kidding.



She’s an addict when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2019)

No rain here today. Sho could use some.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Adult treat bowl is ready.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Adult treat bowl is ready.
> 
> View attachment 988067


They only allow one like...so..!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

SwampY,

just looked in on the ND Mich game.   Looks absolutely miserable.   What is the temp with all that rain?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Adult treat bowl is ready.
> 
> View attachment 988067



My my, guessing the parents remember your house and return year after year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My my, guessing the parents remember your house and return year after year.



I'd camp out on his porch . .


----------



## Batjack (Oct 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd camp out on his porch . .


Given the chance I'd camp on your's.....till Miss Dawn run me off.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 26, 2019)

Nite y’all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Last year one of the dads had a trailer on an ATV with straw bales for kids to ride in if they got tired. Folks brought their chairs and parked across the road from me drinking after kids got done.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nite.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2019)

Getting a lil rain here..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Gonna shut 'er down again tonight..


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope y'all have a GREAT SUNDAY !
My plan today is Breakfus', then Mass, then Lunch, then beer and feet- ball & beer, then Supper, then catch the news-

rinse, repeat.???


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Decided I needed a neck and shoulder massage. Just might let my barber cut my hair while I’m here.



Hope yer' barber is a chick?

Me don't want no dude rubbing on me! 

Mornin' Ruger#3- AND THE REST OF THE GANG.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

Quality Foods in Monroe has big, fat chicken gizzards .99 cents per pound.

To bad it's to cool to set a turtle line..?

I'm NOT COMPLAINING tho...
Hunting season and cool/cold weather will be over soon enough.

I'd whole lot better be cool than hot.?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

hey bigs

I've been awake for over an hour and not going back to shut eye.   Might as well get up and watch the rain.   YES rain.

quack,

too busy shutting down to post?   What is it a job !    

coffee up


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm fixing to cook breakfus'. Country ham, cheese-n-eggs, white toast, maple syrup 
(I know the folks in up- state New York that tapped it), softened butter.?
Hope it turns out goot'.

What y'all doing for breakfus'?

Hope all the Drivelers eat goot' and have a wonderful Sunday ! ?

Mornin' gobblinwoods !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I'm fixing to cook breakfus'. Country ham, cheese-n-eggs, white toast, maple syrup
> (I know the folks in up- state New York that tapped it), softened butter.?
> Hope it turns out goot'.
> 
> ...



When I am done posting in the Pick'ems I will cook eggs, biscuits, cheese, bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Well the rain has stopped but it is still drizzling.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

A muggy and humid night.  Blehhhhhhhhh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A muggy and humid night.  Blehhhhhhhhh



Rain stopped there?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A muggy and humid night.  Blehhhhhhhhh



Wondering where you be at Quack?
Goot' to find you- what y'all having fo' breakfus'?

I'm stuffed. Might need a nap until about 7 clock.. ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain stopped there?




Yessir, off and on all night.  Just enough to wet you without a jacket.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Wondering where you be at Quack?
> Goot' to find you- what y'all having fo' breakfus'?
> 
> I'm stuffed. Might need a nap until about 7 clock.. ?




Can't eat breakfast, won't be able to sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, off and on all night.  Just enough to wet you without a jacket.



At 3:30 here it was pouring.   Wet you even with a jacket.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At 3:30 here it was pouring.   Wet you even with a jacket.




Nothing like that here, just enough to slop up the roads.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain stopped there?



We had a good, slow one for a couple of hours. Exactly what we needed. Little, well appreciated drizzle for the last 2 hours.?

If it will continue all day today, we should be goot'.

Got REAL HOT AND STILL between the rain and the drizzle. Perfect tornado weather.
Touch-n-go for a short time. Glad that's over.

It's been going down in temperature for a bit.
THANK GOD.. He answered my prayers for sure!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 27, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you Drivelers.

I've been online for dang near 2 hours now just catching up on things with emails etc and then reading lots of posts on here in every Forum just about.

I am going to try and do nothing all day today as my girlfriend won't be back in town until tonight.  I decided to go to Texas Roadhouse Restaurant late yesterday afternoon and chow down on a BIG NEW YORK STRIP STEAK with all of the SIDE ITEMS AS WELL.  THE FOOD WAS GOOD BUT MY  YOUNG FEMALE SERVER HAD "GRITS FOR HER BRAIN AS SHE WAS WAY OUT IN LEFT FIELD AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HER NAME WAS OR WHAT DAY OR MONTH, YEAR THAT IT REALLY WAS.  I like this restaurant BUT she will never be my server there in the future.                                   


THE FOOD WAS GREAT AT THE TIME BUT I SURELY FELT LIKE THE GOODYEAR BLIMP ABOUT 9 PM LAST NIGHT WHILE DRINKING DOWN A COUPLE OF ALKA SELTZERS !!!  Thankfully by 10-11 pm, everything was fine again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Mornin, batbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Buttdragginbro relieving me this morning . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Morning.. About time to head to the woods


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

We lost power during the storms last night. All the clocks are blinking.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning folks.....it was raining when I went to bed, been stopped long enough streets are drying.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 27, 2019)

Morning gents. If you get one blood, call and Ill roll over and help you drag him out and clean him. No hunting for me this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning gents. If you get one blood, call and Ill roll over and help you drag him out and clean him. No hunting for me this weekend.


Thank you sir. Up and safe waiting on daylight!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Tried to sleep a little later.....this day will end about 2AM tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning gentlemen !!  Blood didn't see, but 3 does last night going back and forth to Deepstep, but saw 7 this morning on my way home.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Calm wind, clear skies, Blood you should have a good morning. This wet ground will let them slip in on you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

The cushion in this stand sux! Sciatic nerve is acting up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The cushion in this stand sux! Sciatic nerve is acting up!




Send me your addy and I'll mail ya a Ruger recommended air inflated cushion, caught 'em on sale.  You can deflate/inflate.  Dang, sounds like me . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Foggy here,rain stopped,warmer,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The cushion in this stand sux! Sciatic nerve is acting up!




Brother that thing will LOCK you down.  I'm talking can't get off the floor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The cushion in this stand sux! Sciatic nerve is acting up!




Ice when you can, will give you some temporary anti inflammation relief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Time to beat Dawn's doodoo eaters, and snuggle up with her . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send me your addy and I'll mail ya a Ruger recommended air inflated cushion, caught 'em on sale.  You can deflate/inflate.  Dang, sounds like me . .



I use these kayaking and turkey hunting. The old kayak seats were awful, these allowed you to sit longer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey Jeff, Swampy...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful morning, I should be fishing, instead of headed to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Beautiful morning, I should be fishing, instead of headed to work.


Hey bro .. Are you still in that hunting club?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey bro .. Are you still in that hunting club?





blood on the ground said:


> Hey bro .. Are you still in that hunting club?



Yes sir, plan on staying in for small game and turkey if nothing else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The cushion in this stand sux! Sciatic nerve is acting up!




Hope you get some relief. Good luck with the deer. 

Mornin`, folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey bro .. Are you still in that hunting club?



If your interested budget about $500 for after New Years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice when you can, will give you some temporary anti inflammation relief.




Hope you get some relief too, and everybody else who is ailing. It`s tough right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Jeff, Swampy...



Mornin Ruger




Nicodemus said:


> Hope you get some relief. Good luck with the deer.
> 
> Mornin`, folks.



Mornin Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope you get some relief too, and everybody else who is ailing. It`s tough right now.



Don’t over do it, you’ve got many more seasons to limp and gimp out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Dang deer are passing through the pines below me. Only catching glimpses of them.i thought for sure they would be on these whiteoaks this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang deer are passing through the pines below me. Only catching glimpses of them.i thought for sure they would be on these whiteoaks this morning.



Deer movement/action is good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang deer are passing through the pines below me. Only catching glimpses of them.i thought for sure they would be on these whiteoaks this morning.




Set up in the transition area between the pines and white oaks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Turned out to be a great Mornin. Yesterday, I couldn’t believe how warm and muggy it felt, much better today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Turned out to be a great Mornin. Yesterday, I couldn’t believe how warm and muggy it felt, much better today.




It was plumb hot down here yesterday. Considerable nice this morning after last nights rain. Looks to be real nice towards the end of the week. Now if that south wind will change.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Set up in the transition area between the pines and white oaks.



Good plan.    That might be where he is since they are passing below him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It was plumb hot down here yesterday. Considerable nice this morning after last nights rain. Looks to be real nice towards the end of the week. Now if that south wind will change.



It is a W to WNW wind here this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

A chipmunk alarm chirp has to be in the top 5 most annoying sounds!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> A chipmunk alarm chirp has to be in the top 5 most annoying sounds!




I`m about 30 miles south of where chipmonks start to live, but used to hunt some in Webster and Stewart Counties where they were plentiful. Time or two I came close to shooting one with my deer rifle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m about 30 miles south of where chipmonks start to live, but used to hunt some in Webster and Stewart Counties where they were plentiful. Time or two I came close to shooting one with my deer rifle.


When they start they don't know when to stop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> When they start they don't know when to stop!



I’ve got a couple I’m going to dispatch here as soon as they’ll sit still long enough for me to get crosshairs on’em.

I like a challenge, but I’m bout ready to pull the 20 ga out. They drive the dogs nuts, then they drive me nuts tryin’ to dig’em out of their burrows. 

They even burrow down into my larger potted plants. Under azaleas, dogwoods, etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Fixin to go cut a Water Oak down. It’s purty good sized too, gonna be a mess actually. I’m just sick and tired of that thing. My Mom wouldn’t let me get rid of  it years ago when it would’ve been about a 15-20 minute ordeal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

There went the morning shower.   Started down a trail only two find a sweet gum blew over blocking the path.    chain saw city and really no place in the wood racks to stack green wood to burn later so it is just tossed aside for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There went the morning shower.   Started down a trail only two find a sweet gum blew over blocking the path.    chain saw city and really no place in the wood racks to stack green wood to burn later so it is just tossed aside for now.


Word on the street is sweet gum is some easy splittin! Give it a go an report back!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Word on the street is sweet gum is some easy splittin! Give it a go an report back!



20 ton hydraulic splitter makes quick work of it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

There are limits as to how many times fire wood gets me warm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 20 ton hydraulic splitter makes quick work of it.


I got a hold of some 5 or 6 years ago ... Not for me! Even with hydraulic splitter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Two bush piles burned or burning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Jag and I worked through lunch taking this Water Oak down. This thing is a pain in the butt sawing it with the way the limbs grew on it. Plus, these water oaks are sticky, they hang up on everything, themselves, clothes, skin, etc.,

We’ve got 2 truckloads on the burn pit and almost enough on the ground for a 3rd load. 

Stopped for a big ol bowl of chicken-corn -tater chowder covered with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two bush piles burned or burning.



Thinkin bout pouring some fuel on mine and lighting it green. I’ve got some used cooking oil to + a blower and a 55,000 btu propane torch with a 10’ hose on it to bottle.

What I don’t have is a blade on brothers tractor that I’ve got here right now. If you can keep it pushed up tight it’ll burn once it’s lit good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I worked through lunch taking this Water Oak down. This thing is a pain in the butt sawing it with the way the limbs grew on it. Plus, these water oaks are sticky, they hang up on everything, themselves, clothes, skin, etc.,
> 
> We’ve got 2 truckloads on the burn pit and almost enough on the ground for a 3rd load.
> 
> Stopped for a big ol bowl of chicken-corn -tater chowder covered with cheddar cheese.




If I ever fly in an airplane again (not likely), I`ll either have a water oak or blackgum branch about 3 feet long with me. Much more reliable than a parachute. If I have to jump out and I have one of those, you can rest assured that it will hang onto something before I hit terra firma.


Too hot to hunt. Been piddlin` around in my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a hold of some 5 or 6 years ago ... Not for me! Even with hydraulic splitter.




Blood, I agree with you as many years ago, a tornado came through up in the  country and I helped a neighbor try and cut up a HUGE SWEETGUM tree that had fallen across their yard and driveway.  YEP, I HAVE SEEN A 20-TON SPLITTER START CUSSING A BLUE STREAK !!!!  THAT DAY WHIPPED ABOUT 4-5 OF US THAT WERE TRYING TO HELP THEM.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I ever fly in an airplane again (not likely), I`ll either have a water oak or blackgum branch about 3 feet long with me. Much more reliable than a parachute. If I have to jump out and I have one of those, you can rest assured that it will hang onto something before I hit terra firma.
> 
> 
> Too hot to hunt. Been piddlin` around in my outdoor kitchen.



NIC, THAT IS A GOOD COMMENT !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NIC, THAT IS A GOOD COMMENT !!




It`s the truth, for sure and for certain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NIC, THAT IS A GOOD COMMENT !!



     

My sentiments also Mike!

Ain’t it the truth though?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If I ever fly in an airplane again (not likely), I`ll either have a water oak or blackgum branch about 3 feet long with me. Much more reliable than a parachute. If I have to jump out and I have one of those, you can rest assured that it will hang onto something before I hit terra firma.
> 
> 
> Too hot to hunt. Been piddlin` around in my outdoor kitchen.



That’s somethin’ I want bad round here, but got too many other costly projects to take care of first!

Wrong post I quoted, meant the outdoor kitchen post.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That’s somethin’ I want bad round here, but got too many other costly projects to take care of first!




Mine ain`t much. Just a tin roof over my Oklahoma Joe cooker-smoker, my fish fryer-vegetable blancher, and little bitty table that serves as a shelf for my utensils. I want a Blackstone bad, but don`t have room. Winter project is to build a nice shelter to house everything. I have all the material, and plan to do it in the middle of the day between hunts. If the weather will EVER cool off some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

No it ain’t daggumit, I find see that last statement down below. 

Good thing I’m still on my break and NOT runnin a chainsaw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine ain`t much. Just a tin roof over my Oklahoma Joe cooker-smoker, my fish fryer-vegetable blancher, and little bitty table that serves as a shelf for my utensils. I want a Blackstone bad, but don`t have room. Winter project is to build a nice shelter to house everything. I have all the material, and plan to do it in the middle of the day between hunts. If the weather will EVER cool off some.



I don’t need nothin fancy. Just want enough that I can be cooking all seaso long in most any weather, long as there ain’t no severe weather.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No it ain’t daggumit, I find see that last statement down below.
> 
> Good thing I’m still on my break and NOT runnin a chainsaw.





 


Hope you ain`t in the whisky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope you ain`t in the whisky!



Not yet, just slugged down a big ol cup of stamin hot black coffee though. Had to put some pep back in my step!

If I don’t get back up and movin’ I’ll stove up here soon.

I’ll holler later!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet, just slugged down a big ol cup of stamin hot black coffee though. Had to put some pep back in my step!
> 
> If I don’t get back up and movin’ I’ll stove up here soon.
> 
> I’ll holler later!



Be safe, Bro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I agree with you as many years ago, a tornado came through up in the  country and I helped a neighbor try and cut up a HUGE SWEETGUM tree that had fallen across their yard and driveway.  YEP, I HAVE SEEN A 20-TON SPLITTER START CUSSING A BLUE STREAK !!!!  THAT DAY WHIPPED ABOUT 4-5 OF US THAT WERE TRYING TO HELP THEM.


Sweet gum ain't no joke! I'd like to have a house built out of it tho!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 27, 2019)

18lbs and going down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sweet gum ain't no joke! I'd like to have a house built out of it tho!




It rots right quick. Try to get you some old heart pine from longleaf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  Long 12hrs ahead with nothing much to do.

Betcha dolla Blood didn't ice his back . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It rots right quick. Try to get you some old heart pine from longleaf.


Inside our house we have heart of pine ceilings and floors. I didn't do it, the person that built this place did. I got much respect for him because each board is nailed in with square head nails and exposed. I like that look.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Like this Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Like this Nic.View attachment 988167




Yep, cut nails. I like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful day out !!  Sun and wind shoulda dried out our haul roads.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beautiful day out !!  Sun and wind shoulda dried out our haul roads.



Don't forget the munchies for Pete.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, cut nails. I like that.


My neighbor said he help put the flooring down back in 87. He said he it was days and days of pounding nails!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the munchies for Pete.




Keep forgetting to buy him some dog food, he was wandering 'round in the rain last night looking for a snacky snack.  Po lil fella.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Be safe, Bro.



We were, but still had a little incident with Jag. I was dropping the last limb from about 10-12’ up on a ladder and had him holding ladder below. We were almost completely around the backside of the tree from the limb, so I was having to reach around with saw.

I told him, “keep your head down so you don’t get sawdust in your eyes”. Well, he did literally, but he also stuck his head through the rungs of the ladder and was almost bent at the waist looking down at the ground.

I made the bottom cut, looked down at him and said here we go. I made the top cut and it should’ve dropped, but the outer limbs got to the ground first and it pushed back past the trunk. The butt end and about 10” of that 3” dia limb hit him in the shoulder and back.

Thankfully, he was bent over like that creating a large flat area for that limb to make contact with a much larger area than if he had been standing straight up and only contacting about 2” of area. I do believe he would’ve had something in that shoulder area fractured or broke had he not bent over flattened out like that.

That boy is tough, one long yell and he walked away for about a minute and said he was ok. We finished it up and called it a day.

Now, for a shot of that Whiskey!

Good mind to give him a shot, he deserves one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep forgetting to buy him some dog food, he was wandering 'round in the rain last night looking for a snacky snack.  Po lil fella.



He's depending on you brother.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We were, but still had a little incident with Jag. I was dropping the last limb from about 10-12’ up on a ladder and had him holding ladder below. We were almost completely around the backside of the tree from the limb, so I was having to reach around with saw.
> 
> I told him, “keep your head down so you don’t get sawdust in your eyes”. Well, he did literally, but he also stuck his head through the rungs of the ladder and was almost bent at the waist looking down at the ground.
> 
> ...



Scary but glad Jag is okay.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We were, but still had a little incident with Jag. I was dropping the last limb from about 10-12’ up on a ladder and had him holding ladder below. We were almost completely around the backside of the tree from the limb, so I was having to reach around with saw.
> 
> I told him, “keep your head down so you don’t get sawdust in your eyes”. Well, he did literally, but he also stuck his head through the rungs of the ladder and was almost bent at the waist looking down at the ground.
> 
> ...




I know they are not cheap but you might consider getting one of those gas limb trimmers that extend to about 12' in length.   I've got one and it sure is safer than running a saw on a ladder.    You can borrow it anytime we'd just have to connect somewhere.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2019)

Cutting limbs off a ladder is not a safe way to do it. I use my climber and tie off to tree with my harness. Best way is to rent a boom truck or pay someone. Glad Jag is ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I know they are not cheap but you might consider getting one of those gas limb trimmers that extend to about 12' in length.   I've got one and it sure is safer than running a saw on a ladder.    You can borrow it anytime we'd just have to connect somewhere.



Copy that, thanks. I actually thought about buying one the other day. 



trad bow said:


> Cutting limbs off a ladder is not a safe way to do it. I use my climber and tie off to tree with my harness. Best way is to rent a boom truck or pay someone. Glad Jag is ok.



Yessir, I knowed better. Don’t like doing it one bit, but these limbs hung down right in our driveway and the wife gets so many deliveries from UPS and FedEx for her job it’s aggravating.

I was just determined to get it reduced down to where I could drop it. 
It is now, glad it didn’t turn into a trip to the ER.

More than likely my last time on a ladder with a chainsaw.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> . . . . . .
> 
> More than likely my last time on a ladder with a chainsaw.



We've all done it and might have to again but trying to avoid it.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2019)

Nite y’all


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe Jag needs to be on the other end of the ladder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

Feels nice out !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2019)

44 miles traveled so far tonight and nary a deer . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Got Pete some pulled poke, tater salad and Fritos, he's yet to show..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Pete's on his plate now !!!  He's getting fat !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Getting closer to dranky drank time !!!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning Bbro, how's Ms Daisy and your self  ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

morning batbro and quack


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

She's get'n better by the day, hope the doc let's her start putting full weight on that leg soon. I'm gat'n cabin fever tho. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning Gman.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2019)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.  


DAGNABIT, I'VE BEEN AWAKE SINCE 2:30 AM THIS MORNING AS I JUST COULDN'T SLEEP.   I've watched enough news to last me for a month during the night and I don't think that any of it was actually true !!!!!

Heck, I've got 4 loads of laundry (including a total of 18 pairs of BLACK GOLD TOE SOCKS) to get washed and dried beginning in a little bit.  At least, I will have some clean clothes to wear for the rest of this week.  







gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the munchies for Pete.



Heck, I was driving from Macon, Milledgeville and then back across to Deepstep, Sandersville to Augusta etc and LOW AND BEHOLD......THERE WAS A POSSUM THAT WAS HITCHHIKING ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AS HE WAS CARRYING A KNAPSACK ON A STICK OVER HIS SHOULDER.  HE WAS ALSO MUMBLING SOMETHING ABOUT THE FACT THAT SOME CHARACTER NAMED QUACK WOULDN'T FEED HIM ANYTHING !!!!!   


ps:  He was smelling so bad, I refused to give him a ride even after he said that his name was PETE !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> She's get'n better by the day, hope the doc let's her start putting full weight on that leg soon. I'm gat'n cabin fever tho. Thanks for asking.



On a very serious note, Batjack, I am really glad that things are improving for Ms Daisy and I hope that she will be able to get around much better soon.  I also hope that you might be able to return soon to your "normal routine" as well.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks EE, with a steel rod from hip to knee she should be on it soon. Doc's just being careful because she's 86 with ostioperosis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

NOYDB back at it again in the "You know it's a bad day" thread..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOYDB back at it again in the "You know it's a bad day" thread..



The guru of knowledge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning folks!
Going to be a long day, pain from my lower back up to my neck. No idea what I've done either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Pete ate everything but the Fritos ??  Weird lil fella.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks!
> Going to be a long day, pain from my lower back up to my neck. No idea what I've done either.




You ever tried any Doan's ??  Had to quit taking Aleve, killing my stomach.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning y’all. Hope you get to feeling better Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Maybe Jag needs to be on the other end of the ladder.



Nope!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks!
> Going to be a long day, pain from my lower back up to my neck. No idea what I've done either.



Not good bloodbro. 

Just for the record, one of worse bouts with my back came years ago when I was climbing down from a permanent tree stand that was spiked. I felt a little something tweak, and the next day I was heading to the Dr.

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks!
> Going to be a long day, pain from my lower back up to my neck. No idea what I've done either.




If you can't work today, get yo hard headed self on a ice pack !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever tried any Doan's ??  Had to quit taking Aleve, killing my stomach.


No I haven't. It's actually eased up some now that I'm up and moving around. I really think it was that long sit yesterday morning in that ladder stand. It's so close to the tree your straight up against the tree instead of leaning back a little.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No I haven't. It's actually eased up some now that I'm up and moving around. I really think it was that long sit yesterday morning in that ladder stand. It's so close to the tree your straight up against the tree instead of leaning back a little.



Will have your cushion in the mail tmrow, (hopefully)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

This weeks forecast lookin pretty wet. Ponds around here sure could use it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> This weeks forecast lookin pretty wet. Ponds around here sure could use it.




Yeah it is, be back in the slop Wed night.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning. Headed to ATL and then onto Norfolk. Going to be a long day. Dinner presentation.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning. Headed to ATL and then onto Norfolk. Going to be a long day. Dinner presentation.


When ya get to Norfolk, tell Gibbs I said "Hey", he'll know what I mean..........
Mornin!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2019)

Well I just finished with my washing, drying and hanging up and putting up 4 loads of laundry so I am GOOD TO GO FOR ANOTHER WEEK OR SO WITHOUT RUNNING AROUND NEKKID......UNLESS I AM SPENDING TIME WITH MY BLONDE GIRLFRIEND !!!!  

I'VE GOT A LUNCH DATE WITH HER TODAY..........AND ALSO A GREAT BIRTHDAY PRESENT FOR HER DAUGHTER WHO IS HAVING HER 10TH BIRTHDAY TODAY !!!!!  HER DAUGHTER IS REALLY EXCITED AS SHE IS ALSO HAVING A SKATING PARTY TONIGHT WITH ABOUT 25 OF HER FRIENDS AND FAMILY INVITED.  

TODAY IS ALSO PAJAMA DAY FOR HER DAUGHTER'S 4TH GRADE CLASS SO EVERYBODY IS WEARING PJ'S TODAY.  DANG, WE NEVER HAD ANYTHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy birthday, Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday dear Kee-eebs, happy birthday to you! *whistle whistle, cheers, applause, cat calls, etc.,*


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,what are you Keebs about 35?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday my LilN !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday, Keebs!





Jeff C. said:


> Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday dear Kee-eebs, happy birthday to you! *whistle whistle, cheers, applause, cat calls, etc.,*





Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,what are you Keebs about 35?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday my LilN !!!!


      Thank ya'll!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)

Good morning folks......hope you have a great birthday Keebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Keebs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya'll!




You deserve all the respect in the world, Ma Hen. The Driveler thread is you.  Always has been.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)

Need coffee, day ended at 2:30 AM last night.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Ma Keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Need coffee, day ended at 2:30 AM last night.


Dang bro ... You back dancing for a living? I thought you gave that up! Theys better ways to make a living than running around on stage in a nanner slang!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang bro ... You back dancing for a living? I thought you gave that up! Theys better ways to make a living than running around on stage in a nanner slang!



Lawd have mercy, it would be “don’t look Ethel.”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)

I hate burnt coffee. Lots of restaraunts leave it on the burner for hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You deserve all the respect in the world, Ma Hen. The Driveler thread is you.  Always has been.


 You know where my heart is concerning this place, but it takes all of this rowdy crowd to be a Driveler!


Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 988282View attachment 988283


 I'm so hangry, I'm eating raisins, and only looking forward to a ham sammich, I may splurge and get me a Mt. Dew to go with it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Wish I was closer to Keebo, would love to take her and Ms J out to dinner/lunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 988282View attachment 988283


Man alive that looks fantastic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

This one's 'bout gone, Birthday gal needs to start a new one, close this one out in her honor !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Man alive that looks fantastic




Thank you !!!  I'll send a close up next time . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Oh no ... It's almost time for freakin Christmas music!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Time flyng by . .


----------



## redeli (Oct 28, 2019)

luv me some Christmas music...cant wait to hear Christmas in dixie


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

I can't remember the last time I got flowers................. Thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's 'bout gone, Birthday gal needs to start a new one, close this one out in her honor !!!


 I'd be honored to lock down AND open a new Driveler, ain't locked one down yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I'd be honored to lock down AND open a new Driveler, ain't locked one down yet!




Before you head for home this afternoon, go ahead and lock this one down and make a new one Keebs. It`s close enough to 1,000.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Before you head for home this afternoon, go ahead and lock this one down and make a new one Keebs. It`s close enough to 1,000.


Yes sir, I'd be honored!
We need a "saluting" emoji!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Yes sir, I'd be honored!
> We need a "saluting" emoji!!




A simple smile will do just fine.   And I`ll tip my hat to you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A simple smile will do just fine.   And I`ll tip my hat to you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2019)

Locker down!!!! Nic dun said so!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Locker down!!!! Nic dun said so!!!!


simmer down, I ain't ready yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> simmer down, I ain't ready yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> simmer down, I ain't ready yet!




Somebody done and got thrashed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

If keebs hasn't locked it down--

Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

Youngun’s always in a hurry. Never rush a lady.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

Keebs said:


> simmer down, I ain't ready yet!




Thought you were born ready.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2019)

Ya`ll stop at #999, and allow The Lady to have the last post before lockdown. 

Miss Keebs, it`s all yours.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

I want it precisely on 1,000, please.............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stop at #999, and allow The Lady to have the last post before lockdown.
> 
> Miss Keebs, it`s all yours.


Thank you this will work!! Love ya'll, thanks for an awesome day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2019)

oooppsss, miscounted!


----------

